# Cristal Generation: Joven de 29 años, con trabajo y estudios: "Ojos hinchados de llorar y vida perdida"



## De Copas (30 Mar 2022)

Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:

_Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._

La mujer vive en Barcelona. Supongo que lo cómodo es quedarse allí en casa de sus padres y no progresar saliendo del nido. Y si pagan poco, a quejarse, pero no hacer nada. 

Por cierto, con 1250€/mes sí da para una habitación en Barcelona. Por eso, no sé qué perspectivas tiene la gente.


----------



## jimmyjump (30 Mar 2022)

Welcome to Spain. Funcionariado o emigración.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Mar 2022)

Demasiada literatura para ser real.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Mar 2022)

Yo de camarero en Barcelona sí me podía pagar hasta una casa para mí solo. Y varios de mis compañeros.

Si tan bien sabe llorar que se meta a plañidera y no moleste al mundo.


----------



## daniguzmán (30 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y *a nadie parece importarle*



En esto sí que ha estado acertada.


----------



## Fargo (30 Mar 2022)

Esta pensaba que iba a tener la vida de los políticos a los que votó.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Mar 2022)

Las órdenes son las de crear un clima de tristeza. El miedo y la depresión llegan solos.
Y es que la tristeza hace que la gente piense peor, que no busquen soluciones y si lo hacen les sea más difícil encontrarlas.
Si la gente no viviera en ese clima, las calles estarían abarrotadas de gente clamando justicia por lo que se está haciendo con la sociedad.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Mar 2022)

¡Es el zorrauvismo!


"Lo país" como todos los diarios NWO están a toda máquina para meternos el overton en vena
Dentro de 10 o 15 años esta carta será la de un potentado, alguien fuerte, de "principios de siglo", y los becarios sangre-tofu correrán peligro de deshidratarse al leer (por encima) tan descarrador documento.


----------



## Focus in (30 Mar 2022)

que disfrute lo votado


----------



## Visilleras (30 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> La mujer vive en Barcelona. Supongo que lo cómodo es quedarse allí en casa de sus padres y no progresar saliendo del nido. Y si pagan poco, a quejarse, pero no hacer nada.



Acabáramos...

Traducción: No encuentro un gilipollas al que poder parasitar


----------



## Clavisto (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (30 Mar 2022)

Que se de por satisfecha, tiene algo que otros muchos matarían por tener


----------



## SBrixton (30 Mar 2022)

De 2015 a 2018 he pasado las noches en las calles de Barcelona buscando colillas para fumar y caminando por no pasar frio ni aburrimiento, despues de haber trabajado casi sin parar desde 1989 en 10 paises, 22 ciudades.... Y a esa vecina le importaba una mierda, nadie me ofrecio ni un vaso de agua, algo que a determinadas horas de la madrugada es muy dificil de conseguir.


----------



## charlie3 (30 Mar 2022)

Consecuencia lógica e implacable del socialismo 
Que otra cosa esperaba?


----------



## RRMartinez (30 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Por cierto, con 1250€/mes sí da para una habitación en Barcelona. Por eso, no sé qué perspectivas tiene la gente.



Compartir piso cuando haces 30 palos es un poco triste, la verdad, y dice mucho de este país con precios europeos y salarios africanos.
Compartir piso está bien cuando eres estudiante o cuando estás en tu primer empleo, pero no cuando eres un adulto, profesional y con las primeras canas en los huevos. A esta edad hay que vivir solo o en pareja, no con coleguis ni con alguien que conoces por idealista.


----------



## W.Morgan (30 Mar 2022)

Que no se preocupe que va a tener compañía, en seguida vais los boomers a ese hoyo también.


----------



## Новая правда (30 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> La mujer vive en Barcelona. Supongo que lo cómodo es quedarse allí en casa de sus padres y no progresar saliendo del nido. Y si pagan poco, a quejarse, pero no hacer nada.
> 
> Por cierto, con 1250€/mes sí da para una habitación en Barcelona. Por eso, no sé qué perspectivas tiene la gente.



Si la chica viviese en un pueblo de Badajoz, te daría la razón, ¿a dónde se debería ir según tú para tener más oportunidades que en Barcelona?

PD: no sé qué edad tendrás, pero 1250 euros en Barcelona te dan para sobrevivir y poco más, a ver quién con 1250 euros y sin una vivienda en propiedad puede aspirar a tener coche y ahorrar para mantener una familia o comprar una vivienda...


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Mar 2022)

Yo Llegué a dormir en una furgoneta y ninguna mujer me daba coba.
Todavía se puede caer más hondo, no se preocupe la niña.

Pero oye, echarle un par de polvos a un betazo no es solución a cambio de compartir vida en común ?

@Jevitronka que es una muerta de hambre pero empoderada le puede aconsejar


----------



## _______ (30 Mar 2022)

Si se puede lo que pasa que eres una HIPERGAMA 

1250 si no fueras una zampapollas hipergama y feminazi seguro que no te cuesta echarte un novio que a nada que curre en industria está en 1800

3000 euros, si no fueras una visillera haríais un hogar feliz en un piso de 600 y si en vez de pesircun monitor de tiempo libre y entendieras el notocar los cojones puede que hasta el marido se convirtiera r manitas o hiciera algo extra pero no


----------



## Lord Vader (30 Mar 2022)

¿De donde has sacado esta escena?


----------



## 121 (30 Mar 2022)

Tipica mujer que pasa de chortina casapapi con EL MUNDO A SUS PIES a enmurada caduca en cuestión de 5 años. El camino de la conversión en Charo comienza


----------



## Digamelon (30 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> De 2015 a 2018 he pasado las noches en las calles de Barcelona buscando colillas para fumar y caminando no pasar frio ni aburrimiento, despues de haber trabajado casi sin parar desde 1989 en 10 paises, 22 ciudades.... Y a esa vecina le importaba una mierda, nadie me ofrecio ni un vaso de agua, algo que a determinadas horas de la madrugada es muy dificil de conseguir.



Joder, pareces salido de una novela de Victor Hugo. Cuéntanos la historia, anda.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Llegué a dormir en una furgoneta y ninguna mujer me daba coba.
> Todavía se puede caer más hondo, no se preocupe la niña.
> 
> Pero oye echarles un par de polvos a un betazo no es solución no a cambio de compartir vida en común ?
> ...



Aconsejar? Bastantes problemas tengo yo como para ocuparme de los lloros de los demás. Otra que llora como una plañidera


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Mar 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿De donde has sacado esta escena?



Hay una peli donde Joe pesci hace la misma payasada pero con vasos como de alambre.


----------



## El centinela (30 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> De 2015 a 2018 he pasado las noches en las calles de Barcelona buscando colillas para fumar y caminando por no pasar frio ni aburrimiento, despues de haber trabajado casi sin parar desde 1989 en 10 paises, 22 ciudades.... Y a esa vecina le importaba una mierda, nadie me ofrecio ni un vaso de agua, algo que a determinadas horas de la madrugada es muy dificil de conseguir.



Tú historia me la creo bastante más, la del panfleto de lo país ni de coña.
Me alegra ver gente que ha sido capaz de salir de una adversidad tan cruda.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Mar 2022)

Que se eche un marido...
Ah no, que ellos también cobran poco por la inclusión de la mujer en el mercado laboral.


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> _Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza_



vamos que es complice de la situacion, atpc


----------



## aventurero artritico (30 Mar 2022)

cuando yo estudiaba en la universidad, había una tipa que hacía de prostituta de lujo por las tardes y los fines de semana, se iba en tren a Barcelona y alli se sacaba buena pasta. una rajita maloliente enmedio de las piernas y a facturar 10000 al mes en B.. iba con un mini de 30000eur y ropa cara y tenia un piso alquilado en el centro para ella sola.

esto fue hace 20 años, ahora se hacen llamar influencers cobran lo mismo sin follar y enseñando por el instagram, sexismo a tope pero es cool.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 Mar 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Demasiada literatura para ser real.



Sí, por ejemplo lo de " _día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario_ ", caña.


----------



## Xsiano (30 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aconsejar? Bastantes problemas tengo yo como para ocuparme de los lloros de los demás. Otra que llora como una plañidera



Hoy sales en todos los temas de bubuja, iba a poner en plan coña que me lo resumieran, es que no he leido de va el post, solo el titulo.

Pues nada aqui estamos, mi madre me decia de pequeño que contra mas lloras menos meas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Mar 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Hoy sales en todos los temas de bubuja, iba a poner en plan coña que me lo resumieran, es que no he leido de va el post, solo el titulo.
> 
> Pues nada aqui estamos, mi madre me decia de pequeño que contra mas lloras menos meas.



Dile a tu madre que se dice "cuanto más".
Pero diselo con simpatía que se merece un respeto.


----------



## Cimbrel (30 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> De 2015 a 2018 he pasado las noches en las calles de Barcelona buscando colillas para fumar y caminando por no pasar frio ni aburrimiento, despues de haber trabajado casi sin parar desde 1989 en 10 paises, 22 ciudades.... Y a esa vecina le importaba una mierda, nadie me ofrecio ni un vaso de agua, algo que a determinadas horas de la madrugada es muy dificil de conseguir.



Tienes que abrir un hilo y contar tu historia, parece interesante. Seguro que tras haber vivido en la calle se ve todo esto como problemas del primer mundo.

Saludos


----------



## corolaria (30 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aconsejar? Bastantes problemas tengo yo como para ocuparme de los lloros de los demás. Otra que llora como una plañidera



Te están tirando la caña y no te enteras.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> De 2015 a 2018 he pasado las noches en las calles de Barcelona buscando colillas para fumar y caminando por no pasar frio ni aburrimiento, despues de haber trabajado casi sin parar desde 1989 en 10 paises, 22 ciudades.... Y a esa vecina le importaba una mierda, nadie me ofrecio ni un vaso de agua, algo que a determinadas horas de la madrugada es muy dificil de conseguir.



Duro su testimonio. Qué le pasó para llegar a dormir en la calles después de trabajar en el extranjero ?

Debe ser una historia jodida. Me gustaría saber más de ella, si se puede claro está.

Yo llegué a estar durmiendo unos 5 años en una furgoneta en Madrid, pasando un frío que no se lo deseas ni a tu peor enemigo mientras ahorraba un poquito.

Sé lo que es "hacer tiempo" paseando para cuando llegar la noche irse a dormir.

Un saludo


----------



## Xsiano (30 Mar 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Dile a tu madre que se dice "cuanto más".
> Pero diselo con simpatía que se merece un respeto.



Claro que si guapi, un beso para ti.


----------



## corolaria (31 Mar 2022)

Al final va a resultar que estos tipos eran unos visionarios:


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Hoy sales en todos los temas de bubuja, iba a poner en plan coña que me lo resumieran, es que no he leido de va el post, solo el titulo.
> 
> Pues nada aqui estamos, mi madre me decia de pequeño que contra mas lloras menos meas.



Resumen: idiota que no ha nacido millonaria tiene de todo y se queja de vicio


----------



## SBrixton (31 Mar 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Compartir piso cuando haces 30 palos es un poco triste, la verdad, y dice mucho de este país con precios europeos y salarios africanos.
> Compartir piso está bien cuando eres estudiante o cuando estás en tu primer empleo, pero no cuando eres un adulto, profesional y con las primeras canas en los huevos. A esta edad hay que vivir solo o en pareja, no con coleguis ni con alguien que conoces por idealista.



Eso dice mucho de como es el sistema economico occidental, muchos somos pobres cronicos y con nuestros salarios ni para apartamento ni para ser atractivo a las hembras. Pasa que nos hemos engañado nostros mismos porque podiamos comprar unas Nike o un Ordenador, un engaño de estupidos por nuestra parte y de egoistas por parte de las clases acomodadas.

Yo sali del internado de protecion de menores en 1989 para ir directo a trabajar en un restaurante en El Pardo con habitacion alli mismo, en todo este tiempo solo he vivido en la intimidad de un apartamento unos años en Badajoz antes de 94 y los 4 años en Tailandia, el resto habitaciones, ademas en Londres compartida con otros durante 5 años y en Dublin tambien compartida con veinteañeros y trentañeros paquis y brasileños, tenlendo yo 50.

No hay mas pobreza, sobre todo en el mediterraneo europeo es por las familias, sin familia detras estaria el 80% o mas como yo. Lo que quiere decir que el Sistema no funcionaba, no ofrecia una vida satisfactoria desde hace decadas, a mas tengo que aportar a el, minimo el 40% de mi escualidos salarios, cuando el salario se compara con la vivienda.


----------



## Xsiano (31 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Al final va a resultar que estos tipos eran unos visionarios:



Buen guitarreo.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Te están tirando la caña y no te enteras.



A mí que me dejen tranquila con mis cosas, no pido nada más


----------



## unaburbu (31 Mar 2022)

BMBNS N SDS


----------



## Hans_Asperger (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> *A mí que me dejen tranquila con mis cosas, no pido nada más*



Tú eres sólo mía, Cosita...


----------



## Estúpido Infinito (31 Mar 2022)

La pobre chica se acaba de encontrar con el primer "problema" real de su vida, y claro, no está acostumbrada. Seguramente habrá tenido una vida fácil y regalada de puta genérica: carrusel de pollas y viajecitos. Y ahora le toca currar de verdad por un sueldo de mierda.

JÓDETE REPUTA. 

Algunos llevamos sufriendo desde la infancia.


----------



## ueee3 (31 Mar 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Demasiada literatura para ser real.



Pues sí. La situación podría ser real, pero esos lloros o supuestos lloros por RR.SS...


----------



## El Fenomeno (31 Mar 2022)

¿ Vida perdida? Me gustaria que escuchara a la gente de la posguerra cuando tenian su casa destruida y tenian que comer hierbas del campo para sobrevivir. Lo que hace le falta es una buena mili de 2 años ( las mujeres tambien, que no hay que ser machista).


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Tú eres sólo mía, Cosita...



Yo no soy de nadie, muchacho


----------



## Xsiano (31 Mar 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Tú eres sólo mía, Cosita...



Esto es burbuja.

Un vago entendimiento del amor.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Esto es burbuja.
> 
> Un vago entendimiento del amor.



Amor en burbuja?


----------



## Xsiano (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí que me dejen tranquila con mis cosas, no pido nada más



Eso si seria amor.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Eso si seria amor.



Eh?


----------



## Xsiano (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Amor en burbuja?



A ver esta gente tendra amor por su madre aunque sea, de algun lado tienen que salir.


----------



## birdland (31 Mar 2022)

Lo importante es mantener alejada a la ultraderecha ....

votasteis socialismo ? Pues tenéis una vida de mierda


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> A ver esta gente tendra amor por su madre aunque sea, de algun lado tienen que salir.



Lo que tienen es odio, y más si a alguien le va un poquito mejor que a ellos, aunque el otro no tire cohetes


----------



## Xsiano (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eh?



Yo creo que si alguien me amara de verdad, me dejaria hacer las mismas cosa que hago ahora, a eso me refiero.


----------



## SBrixton (31 Mar 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Tienes que abrir un hilo y contar tu historia, parece interesante. Seguro que tras haber vivido en la calle se ve todo esto como problemas del primer mundo.
> 
> Saludos



Mejor que eso es que he estado posteando y sin ocultar la situacion todos estos años, que fuerosn 3 en Barcelona, mas de 2 en Dublin y antes de esto 2 mese en Londres y 10 dias en Phuket. Incluso tenia antes de todo ello planeado mi suicidio y fecha para ello y yo estaba aqui opininando del dia a dia y sin ocultar estas sistuaciones.

Pero pase siempre inavertido por el Foro, pese a la carga de realidad. Sinembargo nunca he abierto un hilo para este particular mio, seria demasiado egocentrico y en cuanto el hilo dejara de estar en la primera pagina pasaria al olvido y unos dias mas tarde otros me dirian que haga un hilo sobre mi experiencia sintecho.

Algo que por cierto no es nada del otro mundo, salvo que es extraordinariamente incomodo. Mientras puedas acceder a comida y ducha como es el caso de esas ciudades, en especial Dublin da un servicio top a Homeless.

Y por ultimo para aquellos que os pica la curiosidad os lo resumo brevemente Nunca fui paciente, siempre me senti frustrado porque pensaba que merecia mas y finalmente cuando empeze a tener ahorros los perdi repetidamente en apuestas deportivas con el incoveniente que me pillo en otro continente y sigo perdiendo, en los ultimos 14 meses que llevo trabajando seguidos he ahorrado 0 y no porque compre calcetines, es porque se meten muy pocos goles de manera sistemica en los partidos, especialmente en los que preselecionan las casa de apuestas. Que siento yo de todo esto? Angustia.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Pues que ahorre: menos trapitos y menos mierda


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Yo creo que si alguien me amara de verdad, me dejaria hacer las mismas cosa que hago ahora, a eso me refiero.



Opino lo mismo. Y eso lo valoraría más que el oro


----------



## corolaria (31 Mar 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Yo creo que si alguien me amara de verdad, me dejaria hacer las mismas cosa que hago ahora, a eso me refiero.



Cuando amas de verdad ya no eres ni haces las mismas cosas que antes.
Eso es así y eso no hace que renuncies a tí mismo, más bien al contrario.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Mar 2022)

Si te juntas con otra persona que trabaje, 2 sueldos normales, dan pa vivir, sin muchas ostentaciones, pero bueno.

El texto simplemente ha sido escrito por una mujer pusilánime.

Siempre le quedará la opción de *EJERCER*.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Por eso no hay que meterte en nada que no puedas comprar y tener un trabajo que te guste de verdad y el que estés cómodo


----------



## Espeluznao (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...





Fácil. Solución Berlusconiana: "que se case con un rico". En Barcelona hay muchos.







Berlusconi pone en práctica sus consejos y "apadrina". Ella tiene 53 años menos que él.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (31 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Ella tiene 53 años menos que él.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Amor en burbuja?



Mi Amor por ti es "sincero, puro y bello", Cosita...


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Fácil. Solución Berlusconiana: "que se case con un rico". En Barcelona hay muchos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006340
> ...



Ahí hay un cirujano bueno y otro malo


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Mi Amor por ti es "sincero, puro y bello", Cosita...



No tenlo crees ni tu


----------



## corolaria (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por eso no hay que meterte en nada que no puedas comprar y tener un trabajo que te guste de verdad y el que estés cómodo




En los años 60 y 70 del siglo pasado la gente no tenía por qué plantearse todo eso.

Así que lo que dice la tipa del OP tiene toda la puta razón. El NO FUTURE de finales de los 70 ha llegado para quedarse si no se le hace frente.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> En los años 60 del siglo pasado la gente no tenía por qué plantearse todo eso.
> 
> Así que lo que dice la tipa del OP tiene toda la puta razón. El NO FUTURE de finales de los 70 ha llegado para quedarse si no se le hace frente.



Ahora hecho el Euromillón


----------



## corolaria (31 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Si te juntas con otra persona que trabaje, 2 sueldos normales, dan pa vivir, sin muchas ostentaciones, pero bueno.
> 
> El texto simplemente ha sido escrito por una mujer pusilánime.
> 
> Siempre le quedará la opción de *EJERCER*.




También te puedes juntar con alguien con quien dejarte dar por el culo tres veces a la semana.

¿Tú cuántas te dejas?


----------



## Xsiano (31 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Cuando amas de verdad ya no eres ni haces las mismas cosas que antes.
> Eso es así y eso no hace que renuncies a tí mismo, más bien al contrario.



Lo que digo es que el mal llamado enamoramiento se pasa, luego queda el amor de verdad, si eres capaz de amar claro, hay es donde falla la mayoria de la gente.


----------



## corolaria (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ahora hecho el Euromillón



Euromillón es con h, hanafabeta.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Euromillón es con h, hanafabeta.



Si me toca me compro un diccionario, pero no el panhispánico que está colapsado por panchitismos


----------



## Lado oscuro (31 Mar 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esta pensaba que iba a tener la vida de los políticos a los que votó.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006249



Cualquier camionero con 15 años de experiencia se puede comprar la casa de Pablo Iglesias. Y ademas aqui no tiene que pagar 800 dolares a la ambulancia cuando vengan. 800 dolares si tiene un seguro medio decente. Si no lo tiene, le cobran 3000 dolares.


----------



## corolaria (31 Mar 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Lo que digo es que el mal llamado enamoramiento se pasa, luego queda el amor de verdad, si eres capaz de amar claro, hay es donde falla la mayoria de la gente.



El enamorarse o enamoramiento se llama así por algo. Y no tiene por qué ser nada falso ni carente de emoción y verdad, simplemente es un estado que unas veces, cuando permanece, pasa a convertirse en amor y cuando no, pues en simple aventura o pasión temporal y pasajera.

Hay personas en este mundo para todo, Don Juanes, Cármenes e Ineses y no por ello son más o menos reales que otras que hacen todo lo contrario.


Firmado, Elena Francis.


----------



## Juanchufri (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Candidata ideal para tragarse la propaganda 2030 con el lema "no tendrás nada y serás feliz"


----------



## Hans_Asperger (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tenlo crees ni tu



Quiero horadar ese coñito frondoso, y correrme adentro a pelo, pero *POR AMOR*...


----------



## SolyCalma (31 Mar 2022)

Primer punto, que se vaya de Barcelona


----------



## Hans_Asperger (31 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *El texto simplemente ha sido escrito por una mujer pusilánime.*



Pueden cerrar el hilo, y si me apuran, el foro entero...


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (31 Mar 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esta pensaba que iba a tener la vida de los políticos a los que votó.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006249



Ya esta dicho! a otra cosa...


----------



## Decipher (31 Mar 2022)

Para ir tirando y sin posibilidades de futuro. No tiene nada y no es feliz.


----------



## XRL (31 Mar 2022)

pues a opositar,enfermera-policía-guardia civil-administrativa...

casi 2.000€ al mes y fija 

como si fuese ella sola,si así está todo el país igual


----------



## Xsiano (31 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> El enamorarse o enamoramiento se llama así por algo. Y no tiene por qué ser nada falso ni carente de emoción y verdad, simplemente es un estado que unas veces, cuando permanece, pasa a convertirse en amor y cuando no, pues en simple aventura o pasión temporal y pasajera.
> 
> Hay personas en este mundo para todo, Don Juanes, Cármenes e Ineses y no por ello son más o menos reales que otras que hacen todo lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Carece de verdad cuando el enamoramiento tergiversa tus pensamientos y la vision real de una persona, el amor verdadero poco tiene que ver con el enamoramiento.

Otra cosa que te quede clara, una verdad subjetiva nunca sera verdad.


----------



## BeKinGo (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> La mujer vive en Barcelona. Supongo que lo cómodo es quedarse allí en casa de sus padres y no progresar saliendo del nido. Y si pagan poco, a quejarse, pero no hacer nada.



Quizá es una mujer de verdad, quiera un palomo de aquí y solo encuentra llorones atemorizados y quejumbrosos


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Os comieron la bola con que los malos eran franco benito y adolfo y repudiabais sus estilos de modelo social. Pues nada, a disfrutar las mieles y las lefas del rojismo y del liberalismo


----------



## Hamazo (31 Mar 2022)

Pasan dos cosas;

Primero voto socialismo y progrerio.
Segundo una tía a esa edad está con el reloj biológico a mil .


----------



## Svl (31 Mar 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Compartir piso cuando haces 30 palos es un poco triste, la verdad, y dice mucho de este país con precios europeos y salarios africanos.
> Compartir piso está bien cuando eres estudiante o cuando estás en tu primer empleo, pero no cuando eres un adulto, profesional y con las primeras canas en los huevos. A esta edad hay que vivir solo o en pareja, no con coleguis ni con alguien que conoces por idealista.



De esa situación salió lo de mileurista en El País hace años. Ahora el mileurista es un privilegiado.


----------



## burbucoches (31 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> De 2015 a 2018 he pasado las noches en las calles de Barcelona buscando colillas para fumar y caminando por no pasar frio ni aburrimiento, despues de haber trabajado casi sin parar desde 1989 en 10 paises, 22 ciudades.... Y a esa vecina le importaba una mierda, nadie me ofrecio ni un vaso de agua, algo que a determinadas horas de la madrugada es muy dificil de conseguir.



Suena a lagarder gay etniano y activista
Foreabas siendo Bagata?

Ibas con UN mapamundi de esos de turistas rascar paisses y ciudades q bas bisitando?


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (31 Mar 2022)

El problema que tiene esta muchacha es que no ha entendido que por culpa de la globalización y la libre circulación de personas y capitales uno ya no puede vivir donde quiera.

Lo de vivir razonablemente bien con precios inmobiliarios sostenidos en Madrid y Barcelona es una fantasía que traemos del mundo en el que España estaba aislada del mundo y no había inversores internacionales elevando el precio de la vivienda. Y sin entrar a juzgar otros aspectos del franquismo, me imagino que en Barcelona -donde vive esta joven desesperada- como en en Madrid aun quedaran muchos bloques con la placa del instituto de la vivienda de franco, que se dedicó a hacer cientos de miles de viviendas asequibles -calidad discutible, bajo coste- para crear una sociedad de propietarios y así frenar el comunismo (no, no lo hizo solo porque fuera paternalista, no seamos exagerados....).

Mira a ver que joven con un trabajo normal -no especializado bien pagado- se puede permitir vivir bien en Amsterdam, Munich, Londres....la mayoría tiene que irse a un suburbio remoto y tragarse mínimo dos horas de transporte público diario, cuando no mas.

Quizás se podría plantear buscarse la vida en una de tantas capitales pequeñas de provincia de la españa vaciada o bien pueblos grandes en zonas costeras, donde seguramente podría emprender un proyecto de vida conforme a su capacidad de generar ingresos.

El problema es que muchas mujeres se han creido las vidas de fantasía que les transmitía la tele en series como *Sexo en Nueva York* o* Friends*, sobre lo COOL que es la vida en una gran ciudad, ir a cafés y restaurantes guays, conciertos, compras, conocer gente interesante, etc...cuando cualquiera que lo haya experimentado sabe que la realidad, salvo que pertenezcas a élites muy bien conectadas o seas un fuera de serie en alguna profesión demandada, se parece mas a *Sin tetas no hay paraiso *donde tus posibilidades, si eres una chica de barrio mas de los cientos de miles que compiten por trabajos sin cualificación, pasan por estar muy buena y caerle en gracia a algún tio con dinero, ya sea por negocios limpios o turbios.


----------



## Nationwww (31 Mar 2022)

Aquí dejé de leer: " _condenada_ "


----------



## Können (31 Mar 2022)

¿Nadie ha preguntado aún que ha estudiado esta muchacha?

Porque 15k en Barcelona en una profesión técnica y cualificada y sabiendo inglés me parecen poco probables salvo que sea tu primer empleo con 29 años.


----------



## patroclus (31 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> De 2015 a 2018 he pasado las noches en las calles de Barcelona buscando colillas para fumar y caminando por no pasar frio ni aburrimiento, despues de haber trabajado casi sin parar desde 1989 en 10 paises, 22 ciudades.... Y a esa vecina le importaba una mierda, nadie me ofrecio ni un vaso de agua, algo que a determinadas horas de la madrugada es muy dificil de conseguir.



Colillas para fumar? No debes estar muy bien de la azotea. Si no tienes dinero para tabaco no fumes.


----------



## patroclus (31 Mar 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> cuando yo estudiaba en la universidad, había una tipa que hacía de prostituta de lujo por las tardes y los fines de semana, se iba en tren a Barcelona y alli se sacaba buena pasta. una rajita maloliente enmedio de las piernas y a facturar 10000 al mes en B.. iba con un mini de 30000eur y ropa cara y tenia un piso alquilado en el centro para ella sola.
> 
> esto fue hace 20 años, ahora se hacen llamar influencers cobran lo mismo sin follar y enseñando por el instagram, sexismo a tope pero es cool.



Pues esa señorita no tiene la culpa de que su rajita maloliente sea deseada por tantos hombres. Hizo con su vida lo que creía mejor, disfrutó y tuvo cosas para vivir bien.


----------



## galdubat (31 Mar 2022)

Haber sido hijo de Julio Iglesias o haber estudiado FP, fontanería, tonrwro fresadpr o electricidad


----------



## etsai (31 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¡Es el zorrauvismo!
> 
> 
> "Lo país" como todos los diarios NWO están a toda máquina para meternos el overton en vena
> Dentro de 10 o 15 años esta carta será la de un potentado, alguien fuerte, de "principios de siglo", y los becarios sangre-tofu correrán peligro de deshidratarse al leer (por encima) tan descarrador documento.



Venía a postear este mismo vídeo jajaja! Es muy grande Flug.


----------



## Smoker (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Han destruido la familia, si estuviera emparejada pues serían 1250+1000€ (por ponerlo bajo pero sería más seguro) 2250 al mes, más que suficiente.


----------



## BeKinGo (31 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> nadie me ofrecio ni un vaso de agua, algo que a determinadas horas de la madrugada es muy dificil de conseguir.



en vaso no, pero a morro de la fuente.....


----------



## OvEr0n (31 Mar 2022)

Pues que se junte con un buen hombre hagan un plan de futuro conjunto y cree una familia... Ah no, que lo que exige es una vida de jijeo, viajes, cafeterias chulis y un atico en zona centrica.


----------



## chemarin (31 Mar 2022)

Lo raro es que esa mujer no haya culpado a los hombres de su vida, ni a Franco, ni a la ultraderecha. Estos progres se van ablandando.


----------



## Tzadik (31 Mar 2022)

Que aprendan a soldar, trabaje 5 años y luego que monte su propio taller de herrería...


A no, que eso hay que mancharse


----------



## 60kg (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Pero si tengo compañeros con FP.cobrando 28k y no tienen ni 4 años de experiencia que coño dice j


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Mar 2022)

La vida que les habían prometido, dice.

Pero, quién? Sus padres? El capitalismo? El ministerio de trabajo? La actitud es patética.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (31 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¡Es el zorrauvismo!
> 
> 
> "Lo país" como todos los diarios NWO están a toda máquina para meternos el overton en vena
> Dentro de 10 o 15 años esta carta será la de un potentado, alguien fuerte, de "principios de siglo", y los becarios sangre-tofu correrán peligro de deshidratarse al leer (por encima) tan descarrador documento.



¿Cree usted que con la reforma educativa del Gobierno dentro de 20-30 años los niños o jóvenes sabrán leer y escribir?


----------



## ErListo (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



¿Perdona? ¿15.000 € brutos anuales, 1.250€ al mes? ¿Tu estas borracho?

Eso será si te quitan el minimo, 2%, y en 12 pagas. 

Si te quitan lo normal, un 10-12, se te quedan 1000 € justos.

A eso sumale que estan incluidas las extras, asi que serían realmente 850€ a 14 pagas.

Y te recuerdo que el SMI actual son 14.000€ brutos. Así que cobrarias lo mismo que un fregando suelos que estudiando.


----------



## Hipérbole (31 Mar 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> cuando yo estudiaba en la universidad, había una tipa que hacía de prostituta de lujo por las tardes y los fines de semana, se iba en tren a Barcelona y alli se sacaba buena pasta. una rajita maloliente enmedio de las piernas y a facturar 10000 al mes en B.. iba con un mini de 30000eur y ropa cara y tenia un piso alquilado en el centro para ella sola.
> 
> esto fue hace 20 años, ahora se hacen llamar influencers cobran lo mismo sin follar y enseñando por el instagram, sexismo a tope pero es cool.



Yo también supe de un caso parecido y lo hacía sin ruborizarse. Así se pagaba sus estudios.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (31 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Acabáramos...
> 
> Traducción: No encuentro un gilipollas al que poder parasitar



Jaja he pensado algo parecido. He pensado, al ser mujer con que encuentre un novio y el novio correrá con todos los gastos. Además, que cambiará de tío en tío cuando le apetezca, por mierda de curro que tenga y poco que aporte.
Lo más jodido es para los tios, y lo que si acierta de pleno es en lo de a nadie parece importarle. Esto si que es así, nadie le importa lo que nos pase


----------



## ErListo (31 Mar 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Han destruido la familia, si estuviera emparejada pues serían 1250+1000€ (por ponerlo bajo pero sería más seguro) 2250 al mes, más que suficiente.



Solo piensa una cosa. La generación de nuestros padres, con un sueldo mantenían una familia. ¿No se te hace raro que ahora se necesiten dos sueldos para malvivir?


----------



## M4rk (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Disfruten lo votado, soportado e ignorado durante años y años. A joderse toca, pelomorada.


----------



## elviejo (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Cobran 15k bruto


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Eso dice mucho de como es el sistema economico occidental, muchos somos pobres cronicos y con nuestros salarios ni para apartamento ni para ser atractivo a las hembras. Pasa que nos hemos engañado nostros mismos porque podiamos comprar unas Nike o un Ordenador, un engaño de estupidos por nuestra parte y de egoistas por parte de las clases acomodadas.
> 
> Yo sali del internado de protecion de menores en 1989 para ir directo a trabajar en un restaurante en El Pardo con habitacion alli mismo, en todo este tiempo solo he vivido en la intimidad de un apartamento unos años en Badajoz antes de 94 y los 4 años en Tailandia, el resto habitaciones, ademas en Londres compartida con otros durante 5 años y en Dublin tambien compartida con veinteañeros y trentañeros paquis y brasileños, tenlendo yo 50.
> 
> No hay mas pobreza, sobre todo en el mediterraneo europeo es por las familias, sin familia detras estaria el 80% o mas como yo. Lo que quiere decir que el Sistema no funcionaba, no ofrecia una vida satisfactoria desde hace decadas, a mas tengo que aportar a el, minimo el 40% de mi escualidos salarios, cuando el salario se compara con la vivienda.



No hemos avanzado desde los tlempos de la esclavitud. Y te intentan hacer creer que eres libre y que si ni te va bien es por tu culpa, que no te has esforzado lo suficiente. Efectivamente, el sistema no funciona.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que se de por satisfecha, tiene algo que otros muchos matarían por tener



Matar por un trabajo de mierda?


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Mar 2022)

Alto y claro, menuda cuerda de mansos.

De todos modos mucho te has molestado en comentar una carta que seguramente esté escrita por alguna allegada de Miguel Lacambra.


----------



## Kabraloka (31 Mar 2022)

mucha progresía pero ninguna política de vivienda

que le pida una vivienda a irene, pero a ver cómo habla con ella tras los muros de su CHALETAZO


----------



## Chortina Premium (31 Mar 2022)

Lo de trabajar mas de 8 al día sin cobrar ya no cuela, el que lo hace es gilipollas y punto.


----------



## jotace (31 Mar 2022)

Tengo una amiga (boomer como yo) que rompió con el novio de toda la vida porque le resultaba "aburrido" y "soso" y le asqueaba pensar un futuro con matrimonio, niños, etc... ella valía más, se merecía algo más.

Se pasó una época, supongo que divertidísima y desenfrenada, entre vividores de la noche y de la madrugada.
Debido a eso no pudo acabar ninguna carrera ni estudio ni formación. Afortunadamente consiguió un trabajo de azafata (no de vuelo) pero con los años los turnos, los viajes, los horarios no compatibles con mantener rutinas ni quedar con amigos, etc... le hicieron rayarse y dejar el trabajo. Y creo que también secuelas sicológicas de su época de fiesta (alcohol, drogas, carrusel...¡vaya Vd a saber!!)
Desde entonces sus trabajos y su vida han ido de mal en peor. Ha tenido incluso que vivir de sus padres y una vez me dijo que había pensado en prostituirse (igual lo ha hecho).

Tiene amigos la mayoría gays, los heteros sólo la soportan para folliar (la hijadeputa está buenísima aunque ya se ha charificado) y sola y borracha (las botellas de vino van que vuelan) pasa los días con su gato y sus secuelas sicológico festeras en casa.

O sea, ser mujer, u hombre y tener una vida vacía, solitaria y muy diferente de la imaginada es más normal de lo que podáis pensar y en todas las épocas.


----------



## Smoker (31 Mar 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> Solo piensa una cosa. La generación de nuestros padres, con un sueldo mantenían una familia. ¿No se te hace raro que ahora se necesiten dos sueldos para malvivir?



Yo el problema lo veo en los costes de vivienda en impuestos, el sueldo tampoco ha subido en la misma proporción que el IPC pero independientemente.

Mis padres compraron el solar e hicieron la casa con sus manos, sin proyecto ni historias(1970). Haz tu eso ahora

Si te quitan los 180k de media de una casa, da para mucho


Edito: y con lo de "con un sueldo vivían" sería las clases pudientes, la baja, a la que pertenezco, siempre ha trabajado hombre y mujer si han querido salir adelante sin fatigas


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Mar 2022)

Que se joda, disfrute durante muchos años de lo votado y vaya buscándose un gato.


----------



## Karlb (31 Mar 2022)

Que disfrute lo votado.


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Mar 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> El problema que tiene esta muchacha es que no ha entendido que por culpa de la globalización y la libre circulación de personas y capitales uno ya no puede vivir donde quiera.
> 
> Lo de vivir razonablemente bien con precios inmobiliarios sostenidos en Madrid y Barcelona es una fantasía que traemos del mundo en el que España estaba aislada del mundo y no había inversores internacionales elevando el precio de la vivienda. Y sin entrar a juzgar otros aspectos del franquismo, me imagino que en Barcelona -donde vive esta joven desesperada- como en en Madrid aun quedaran muchos bloques con la placa del instituto de la vivienda de franco, que se dedicó a hacer cientos de miles de viviendas asequibles -calidad discutible, bajo coste- para crear una sociedad de propietarios y así frenar el comunismo (no, no lo hizo solo porque fuera paternalista, no seamos exagerados....).
> 
> ...



También hay una parte de eso. Yo ya viví lo que es Madrid, y el sueldo de lo mío es el mismo que en mi tierra (ciudad pequeña del interior) o como mucho un 10%-15% más, pero el alquiler cuesta un 120%-150% más. Por lo que aquí te cuesta alquilar un piso entero en Madrid solo pagas una habitación en un piso compartido.

E incluso aquí tienes la opción de compartir piso pero no para sobrevivir, para ahorrar para la entrada de un piso tuyo el que no tenga miedo a hipotecarse.

Pero claro, las fotos del IG son más trendy en BCN o MAD que delante de la muralla de Ávila, por poner un ejemplo.

Pues lo siento, pero yo no me voy a dejar todo mi sueldo en encajar en la definición millenial de cool y moderno.


----------



## ErListo (31 Mar 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Yo el problema lo veo en los costes de vivienda en impuestos, el sueldo tampoco ha subido en la misma proporción que el IPC pero independientemente.
> 
> Mis padres compraron el solar e hicieron la casa con sus manos, sin proyecto ni historias(1970). Haz tu eso ahora
> 
> ...



No tan pudiente. En los 80 muchas familias vivían de un sueldo. No se tenían mucho lujos, pero en pocos años piso pagado. 

Eso si, un coche durante años y el máximo lujo, unas vacaciones en la playa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> El problema es que muchas mujeres se han creido las vidas de fantasía que les transmitía la tele en series como *Sexo en Nueva York* o* Friends*, sobre lo COOL que es la vida en una gran ciudad, ir a cafés y restaurantes guays, conciertos, compras, conocer gente interesante, etc...cuando cualquiera que lo haya experimentado sabe que la realidad, salvo que pertenezcas a élites muy bien conectadas o seas un fuera de serie en alguna profesión demandada, se parece mas a *Sin tetas no hay paraiso *donde tus posibilidades, si eres una chica de barrio mas de los cientos de miles que compiten por trabajos sin cualificación, pasan por estar muy buena y caerle en gracia a algún tio con dinero, ya sea por negocios limpios o turbios.



Tu comentario entero es muy grande, pero me quedo con esta parte para no embarrar.

MUJERES = NIÑOS. Eféctívamente a ésta le han vendido el rollo de sexo en nueva york y friends, pero convenientemente ha olvidado las partes "chungas". Friends es una comedia ligerita, pero "Sex and the city" tiene una parte muy oscura y realista donde las protagonistas se enfrentan a hechos reales, sobre todo aquellos relacionados con la edad.

Las mujeres, sobre todo Españolas, dejan de madurar a poco que les viene la regla. Ven la tele y quieren ese mundo que prometen en los anuncios. En España, pais para hacer turismo y jubilarse, hay muy pocos curros para el estilo de vida que ella quiere. Y si titulación (que anticipo no va a ser de electromecánica o química) ni sirve en España, ni le va a valer de nada fuera sin inglés C1 como mínimo.

A esta chica le esperan gatos y ansiolíticos. Mas o menos como a todas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Wamba (31 Mar 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Compartir piso cuando haces 30 palos es un poco triste, la verdad, y dice mucho de este país con precios europeos y salarios africanos.
> Compartir piso está bien cuando eres estudiante o cuando estás en tu primer empleo, pero no cuando eres un adulto, profesional y con las primeras canas en los huevos. A esta edad hay que vivir solo o en pareja, no con coleguis ni con alguien que conoces por idealista.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Biluao (31 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que se joda, disfrute durante muchos años de lo votado y vaya buscándose un gato.



Pobre gato.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Mar 2022)

Con 1200 euros te da para vivir pero tienes que ajustar gastos.
Un ex compi vive en una habitación alquilada en Madrid y de vez en cuando tiene caprichos.
El problema es que si quieres salir por ahí copas cine restaurantes no te da 
Y menos lloros que en mi época tb lo pasamos canutas.


----------



## Play_91 (31 Mar 2022)

Si es tía es fácil, siempre se puede echar un novio con casa.

El novio tardó 30 años en ahorrar 240.000€ currando como un cabrón y a su vez luchando contra la inflación mientras ahorraba y ella puede entrar a vivir con él así de sopetón.

Fácil y sencillo para una mujer.


----------



## Play_91 (31 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Con 1200 euros te da para vivir pero tienes que ajustar gastos.
> Un ex compi vive en una habitación alquilada en Madrid y de vez en cuando tiene caprichos.
> El problema es que si quieres salir por ahí copas cine restaurantes no te da
> Y menos lloros que en mi época tb lo pasamos canutas.



Con 1200€ al mes sin hijos si te da, lo que no te da es para vivir de alquiler en el centro con una casa entera para ti no te jode.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (31 Mar 2022)

1250€ al mes BRUTOS, y no, no dan para vivir en Barcelona. Y si dan para vivir no para poder alimentarte. Y no hablo si esta chica tiene que ir a trabajar en coche, entonces ya... olvídate

pero mientras sigan votando pp psoe y podemos, nada que hacer

la solución se llama VOX


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> 1250€ al mes BRUTOS, y no, no dan para vivir en Barcelona. Y si dan para vivir no para poder alimentarte. Y no hablo si esta chica tiene que ir a trabajar en coche, entonces ya... olvídate
> 
> pero mientras sigan votando pp psoe y podemos, nada que hacer
> 
> la solución se llama VOX



¿no estás muy mayor para seguir creyendo en Mesías?
A ver, cómo se lo va a arreglar Vox, ilumínanos.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (31 Mar 2022)

Ejqe en Alejmania tiejnen mejjorejs trabajjos... 

Normal gilipollas, ellos tienen una economía liberal y no un Estado de paguitas por la cara.


----------



## McNulty (31 Mar 2022)

Debe ser bastante fea e inaguantable. La mayoría de tías de su edad ya han cazado al cualquiera de su entorno, y con dos sueldos viven holgados.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Mar 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Si es tía es fácil, siempre se puede echar un novio con casa.
> 
> El novio tardó 30 años en ahorrar 240.000€ currando como un cabrón y a su vez luchando contra la inflación mientras ahorraba y ella puede entrar a vivir con él así de sopetón.
> 
> Fácil y sencillo para una mujer.



Es más, después puede tener un hijo, viogenizar al marido y quedarse con la casa, una compensatoria y la alimenticia del niño.


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Mar 2022)

https://es.linkedin.com/in/silvia-fern%C3%A1ndez-belmonte-4456881a3



Trabaja de administrativa en Indra.

Antes ha estado en una frutería, una casa de apuestas, un súper...


----------



## Play_91 (31 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es más, después puede tener un hijo, viogenizar al marido y quedarse con la casa, una compensatoria y la alimenticia del niño.



Eso de "quedarse con la casa" es mentira, es una frase que asusta mucho. Si tu tienes una casa a tu nombre, ella se la puede "quedar prestada" pero jamás puede quedarse con la casa como si te la robara. Cuidado con esa expresión porque no se produce cambio de titularidad, la casa siempre será tuya, otra cosa es que no la puedas usar proque la están usando tus hijos (y la acoplada de tu ex con su nuevo novio) temporalmente.

Lo que puede hacer es tener el hijo y claro, el patrimonio del hijo mejorará si su padre tiene casa, aunque la madre no tenga.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (31 Mar 2022)

onlyfans


----------



## esBlackpill.com (31 Mar 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Compartir piso cuando haces 30 palos es un poco triste, la verdad, y dice mucho de este país con precios europeos y salarios africanos.
> Compartir piso está bien cuando eres estudiante o cuando estás en tu primer empleo, pero no cuando eres un adulto, profesional y con las primeras canas en los huevos. A esta edad hay que vivir solo o en pareja, no con coleguis ni con alguien que conoces por idealista.



Si tienes un trabajo de mierda, tendrás una casa de mierda, sobretodo si eres un manosrrotas como el 90% de los borregos


----------



## R_Madrid (31 Mar 2022)

el problema tambien esta en aceptar como trabajos contratos de esclavitud que no te permiten ni alquilar una habitación

un motivo mas por el que detesto esta sociedad de mierda

se trabaja para ganar dinero… si no te dan dinero ni el minimo para vivir donde trabajas pues no es aceptable

y el que lo acepte es un hijo de puta por devaluar el mercado laboral bajandose los pantalones

HIJOS DE PUTA SUBNORMALES SEGUID REMANDO GRATIS IDIOTAS


----------



## ciberobrero (31 Mar 2022)

charlie3 dijo:


> Consecuencia lógica e implacable del socialismo
> Que otra cosa esperaba?




Esperaba que su vida mejorase mediante el voto a charlatanes cuya idea de mejora social se basa en el robo al prójimo.


----------



## la_trotona (31 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> De 2015 a 2018 he pasado las noches en las calles de Barcelona buscando colillas para fumar y caminando por no pasar frio ni aburrimiento, despues de haber trabajado casi sin parar desde 1989 en 10 paises, 22 ciudades.... Y a esa vecina le importaba una mierda, nadie me ofrecio ni un vaso de agua, algo que a determinadas horas de la madrugada es muy dificil de conseguir.



¿Ni Cáritas te ayudó?


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Mar 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Eso de "quedarse con la casa" es mentira, es una frase que asusta mucho. Si tu tienes una casa a tu nombre, ella se la puede "quedar prestada" pero jamás puede quedarse con la casa como si te la robara. Cuidado con esa expresión porque no se produce cambio de titularidad, la casa siempre será tuya, otra cosa es que no la puedas usar proque la están usando tus hijos (y la acoplada de tu ex con su nuevo novio) temporalmente.
> 
> Lo que puede hacer es tener el hijo y claro, el patrimonio del hijo mejorará si su padre tiene casa, aunque la madre no tenga.



¿Te parece poco que a tu costa se ahorre el alquiler/hipoteca durante 15 años, por ejemplo?


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (31 Mar 2022)

Aquel que viva de espaldas a su presente, codiciando un futuro que el ego fabrica en su mente y lamentando el orden de este mundo, se condena a sí mismo a sufrir sin medida. 

Se trata de un problema de analfabetismo espiritual, pues todos llevamos dentro de uno mismo cuanto necesitamos para vivir en plenitud, gozo y paz; mas hemos negado lo divino y con ello nuestra espiritualidad, para abrazar el epicureismo más materialista y hedónico.

Bill.


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Mar 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Si tienes un trabajo de mierda, tendrás una casa de mierda, sobretodo si eres un manosrrotas como el 90% de los borregos



El precio medio del alquiler en Madrid es de 15 euros el metro cuadrado. Alquilar un piso entero, pequeñito (60m2) son 900 pavos, que es casi un sueldo entero. Ahí depende de a qué te dediques, claro, pero la inmensa mayoría de gente a los 29 cobra unos 1.200. *No solo se trata de no gastar en tonterías, se trata de que los sueldos en este país no están al mismo nivel que esos precios.*

Y ojo, yo tengo 32 y mi propia casa (a medias con el banco). Eso no quiere decir que no empatice con la mayoría de la gente de mi generación.

También es verdad que no vivo ni trabajo en Madrid ni en Barcelona, vivo en una ciudad menos 'cool' para la mentalidad de muchos y muchas de mi generación. En Madrid no me podría permitir lo que tengo, lo sé porque ya trabajé y viví allí. Y lo disfruté, es verdad que te ofrece muchos planes, pero en otros sitios puedo ingresar lo mismo y gastar menos de la mitad en vivienda. A medio-largo plazo no compensa.
Muchos de mis conocidos malviven en Madrid, compartiendo piso con 32 palos, pero marcharse a una provincia lo verían como un fracaso. Pues allá ellos, es un país libre y si así son felices... yo cambio salir por Malasaña el viernes por no tener que aguantar el plato de macarrones sin fregar de un compañero de piso guarro. Tengo mi propio espacio, mi proyecto, y Madrid a una hora de AVE si algún día quisiera salir por allí (que tampoco).
Otros con más suerte tienen novia y entre los 2 sueldos se apañan y pueden vivir juntos en Madrid sin compañeros, a casi una hora del centro claro. A esos los entiendo más.

Las grandes ciudades como Madrid te compensan si trabajas en IT o similares y aspiras a una carrera en una gran empresa con posibilidades reales de ascender. Empleos que no encontrarías en otro sitio. Y aun así, conozco a gente bien lista de esos sectores y con buenos sueldos que han aprovechado el rollo de la pandemia para hacer permanente el teletrabajo y vivir en su tierra de origen o en lugares más atractivos, como la costa, porque para ellos Madrid solo es un lugar donde crecer profesionalmente.

Otros profesionales están mejor pagados en otras comunidades autónomas donde además su salario cundiría bastante más: por ejemplo los médicos. El que se haya ido a trabajar de médico a Madrid es tonto.

Otra opción es que seas madrileño y tu familia tenga un piso vacío, por ejemplo de una abuela muerta, y no tengas que gastar en vivienda. Entonces aunque ganes una miseria vives bien.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

Hay 4.000 millones de mujeres actualmente en el planeta , la inmensa mayoría vive su vida como mujeres y eso es lo que las hace vivir plenamente. 

A las españolas de esta generación las han convertido en eunucos . Es ahí donde reside el problema 
*
" Si quieres saber el valor de la vida , sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve " *


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo Llegué a dormir en una furgoneta y ninguna mujer me daba coba.
> Todavía se puede caer más hondo, no se preocupe la niña.
> 
> Pero oye, echarle un par de polvos a un betazo no es solución a cambio de compartir vida en común ?
> ...



La vida en pareja no es abrirte de piernas dos veces a la semana y rascarte la barriga, las mujeres decis mucho eso de aporta o aparta, aplicate el cuento, @Jevitronka es una pequeña empresaria, sabe cocinar y lo del ligero sobrepeso, no es determinante.

PD- Es single por decision propia, no por falta de pretendientes.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La vida en pareja no es abrirte de piernas dos veces a la semana y rascarte la barriga, las mujeres decis mucho eso de aporta o aparta, aplicate el cuento, @Jevitronka es una pequeña empresaria, sabe cocinar y lo del ligero sobrepeso, no es determinante.
> 
> PD- Es single por decision propia, no por falta de pretendientes.



Dios me libre de ser empresaria


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

__





Por culpa de Descartes los occidentales creen bobadas y supersticiones infantiles ( antropocentrismo cartesiano ) Descartes, Nietzsche y los animales


Tu estas hablando como si te sintieras superior moralmente y créeme que nada mas lejos de la realidad. Mas motivos tenemos los omnivoros de sentirnos superiores moralmente porque no tenemos la imperiosa necesidad de convencer a los vegetas de que coman carne. Creemos en la libertac. Y muchos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dragón Asesino (31 Mar 2022)

Seguramente llore porque ningun pardillo le va detrás


----------



## ironpipo (31 Mar 2022)

Estos publireportajes del país donde personas muy buenas, muy listas y muy preparadas se quejan de que les va como el culo se repiten más que los hilos Pacoapocalípticos de burbuja.


----------



## uberales (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Que se vaya a otra provincia como hemos hecho todos. Que cambie de trabajo cuando tenga la oportunidad. La gente se piensa que tiene que ser siempre el mismo puestín y a la puerta de casa, con una secretaria feladora desde el primer día tras la carrera.


----------



## OYeah (31 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> De 2015 a 2018 he pasado las noches en las calles de Barcelona buscando colillas para fumar y caminando por no pasar frio ni aburrimiento, despues de haber trabajado casi sin parar desde 1989 en 10 paises, 22 ciudades.... Y a esa vecina le importaba una mierda, nadie me ofrecio ni un vaso de agua, algo que a determinadas horas de la madrugada es muy dificil de conseguir.





11kjuan dijo:


> Yo Llegué a dormir en una furgoneta y ninguna mujer me daba coba.
> Todavía se puede caer más hondo, no se preocupe la niña.
> 
> Pero oye, echarle un par de polvos a un betazo no es solución a cambio de compartir vida en común ?
> ...





11kjuan dijo:


> Duro su testimonio. Qué le pasó para llegar a dormir en la calles después de trabajar en el extranjero ?
> 
> Debe ser una historia jodida. Me gustaría saber más de ella, si se puede claro está.
> 
> ...




Coño, coño, coño.... Nos vamos encontrando en este vertedero de foro. A SBrixton ya le conocía, a otros que leo no.

Yo también he psado muchas noches al raso... en invierno en Alemania y Reino Unido. En Barcelona se hace más llevadero y para ser franco hasta casi lo disfruté. Y eso que trabajaba.

Mi peor noche jamás, la más dura, fue en Londres resguardado de la lluvia en los patios de los rascacielos de oficinas al lado de la Estación Victoria. Hacia tiempo para ir al funeral de mi padre. La Estación la cierran para que no duerman los indigentes (soliamos hacerlo mucho), pero yo entonces trabajaba y solo hacia tiempo para coger el autobús a Stansted.

Llegaron los perros de seguridad de esos edificios y me tiraron. Aún escuchando el qué hacia yo ahi resguardándome de la lluvia. Juré entonces joder a los anglos todo lo que pudiera y más, les tengo un odio eterno. Aprendí de leyes y les gané juicios, les hecho algunas gordas. Ya no paso ni una y lo recomiendo.


----------



## Atotrapo (31 Mar 2022)

Quitando algunas frases dignas de película, certifico lo que se escribe, la juventud estamos jodidos o te enchufan en algún sitio o te mueres de hambre. También te digo, si vive en Barcelona que emigre, ahí se vive bien si eres un cobrapaguita que no haces nada o un rico que estudia en alguna universidad privada que si te da salida laboral porque se mueven en sus redes clientelares. 

Igualmente aquí hay otros problemas, el encontrar pareja normal, que no sea femiloca, adicta a redes sociales/postureo para presumir de una vida fake de envidia y sobre todo, que quiera formar una familia y no tener tropecientos animales de compañía, que eso no lo comenta.


----------



## jurjullo (31 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Que se vaya a otra provincia como hemos hecho todos. Que cambie de trabajo cuando tenga la oportunidad. La gente se piensa que tiene que ser siempre el mismo puestín y a la puerta de casa, con una secretaria feladora desde el primer día tras la carrera.



Efectivamente, hay vida fuera de las grandes ciudades, y aunque no cobres tanto, no te tienes que dejar el suedo para vivir en una cueva y el dinero rinde más.


----------



## cuenta cuento (v2) (31 Mar 2022)

si estás buena puedes ejercer la prostitución. A los 29 estás a tiempo.


----------



## HarryHeller (31 Mar 2022)

Esta tía se creía (más bien sigue creyendo) que por nacimiento ya tenía derecho a una determinada vida, derecho a que todo fuera como la seda, que la iban (¿quién?¿el gobierno, ese nuevo "sino" que ha reemplazado al antiguo "los dioses"?) a llevar de la mano, que podía hacer lo que quisiese y luego mágicamente alguien (otra vez el gobierno, los dioses) iba a hacer que apareciera de la nada un trabajo acorde, que por el mero hecho de desear algo ya tiene derecho a tenerlo, que alguien (otra vez) cuida de ella. 

La realidad es que en la vida por el hecho de nacer solo tienes los derechos esenciales (que no te maten, por ejemplo). Que nadie cuida de ti, que te puedes comer una buena mierda, que no hay garantías, que todo está en riesgo, mayor o menor, pero en riesgo, que soñar por si solo no es suficiente (de hecho, apenas es nada), que el gobierno va a la suya, que ese paternalismo que como ser infantilizado buscas no es viable, que puedes ganar o perder, o no jugar siquiera si no tienes huevos para hacerlo. Que si no vas tú a por ello, no esperes que "ellos" te lo traigan, que si no lo has conseguido tú, no lo tendrás. Y lo mejor: que no hay nada de malo en ello. La muerte te mira por encima del hombro, y no sabes cuando te va a reclamar, y hasta entonces eres tú y tu aventura. Deja de llorar, puto bicho patético, que hasta una cucaracha le echa más arrojo que tú, seguramente porque no espera que nadie venga a apoyarla en sus sueños, ni aunque las cucarachas soñasen.

Y lo peor es que esta desgraciada, desgraciada sin que le pase nada de verdad (luego cuando te salta un problema real, como tener un accidente y quedarte tetraplégico, entonces te das cuenta de lo gilipollas que eras lamentándote por nada), es una persona normal. Los ciudadanos de los países acomodados de occidente, y en especial los españoles, y en especial las mujeres, son así, piensan así. Que todo va mal... porque no les dan lo quieren. Eso sí: de mover el culo por ello, poquito.

Asco, pena y vergüenza ajena de esta ridícula criatura.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

HarryHeller dijo:


> Esta tía se creía (más bien sigue creyendo) que por nacimiento ya tenía derecho a una determinada vida, derecho a que todo fuera como la seda, que la iban (¿quién?¿el gobierno, ese nuevo "sino" que ha reemplazado al antiguo "los dioses"?) a llevar de la mano, que podía hacer lo que quisiese y luego mágicamente alguien (otra vez el gobierno, los dioses) iba a hacer que apareciera de la nada un trabajo acorde, que por el mero hecho de desear algo ya tiene derecho a tenerlo, que alguien (otra vez) cuida de ella.
> 
> La realidad es que en la vida por el hecho de nacer solo tienes los derechos esenciales (que no te maten, por ejemplo). Que nadie cuida de ti, que te puedes comer una buena mierda, que no hay garantías, que todo está en riesgo, mayor o menor, pero en riesgo, que soñar por si solo no es suficiente (de hecho, apenas es nada), que el gobierno va a la suya, que ese paternalismo que como ser infantilizado buscas no es viable, que puedes ganar o perder, o no jugar siquiera si no tienes huevos para hacerlo. Que si no vas tú a por ello, no esperes que "ellos" te lo traigan, que si no lo has conseguido tú, no lo tendrás. Y lo mejor: que no hay nada de malo en ello. La muerte te mira por encima del hombro, y no sabes cuando te va a reclamar, y hasta entonces eres tú y tu aventura. Deja de llorar, puto bicho patético, que hasta una cucaracha le echa más arrojo que tú, seguramente porque no espera que nadie venga a apoyarla en sus sueños, ni aunque las cucarachas soñasen.
> 
> ...



Aplausos


----------



## Furymundo (31 Mar 2022)

cuantas generaciones perdidas van ya ? 
cuantas son necesarias para hacer desaparecer la nacion ?


----------



## OYeah (31 Mar 2022)

HarryHeller dijo:


> Esta tía se creía (más bien sigue creyendo) que por nacimiento ya tenía derecho a una determinada vida, derecho a que todo fuera como la seda, que la iban (¿quién?¿el gobierno, ese nuevo "sino" que ha reemplazado al antiguo "los dioses"?) a llevar de la mano, que podía hacer lo que quisiese y luego mágicamente alguien (otra vez el gobierno, los dioses) iba a hacer que apareciera de la nada un trabajo acorde, que por el mero hecho de desear algo ya tiene derecho a tenerlo, que alguien (otra vez) cuida de ella.
> 
> La realidad es que en la vida por el hecho de nacer solo tienes los derechos esenciales (que no te maten, por ejemplo). Que nadie cuida de ti, que te puedes comer una buena mierda, que no hay garantías, que todo está en riesgo, mayor o menor, pero en riesgo, que soñar por si solo no es suficiente (de hecho, apenas es nada), que el gobierno va a la suya, que ese paternalismo que como ser infantilizado buscas no es viable, que puedes ganar o perder, o no jugar siquiera si no tienes huevos para hacerlo. Que si no vas tú a por ello, no esperes que "ellos" te lo traigan, que si no lo has conseguido tú, no lo tendrás. Y lo mejor: que no hay nada de malo en ello. La muerte te mira por encima del hombro, y no sabes cuando te va a reclamar, y hasta entonces eres tú y tu aventura. Deja de llorar, puto bicho patético, que hasta una cucaracha le echa más arrojo que tú, seguramente porque no espera que nadie venga a apoyarla en sus sueños, ni aunque las cucarachas soñasen.
> 
> ...




Eso que dices es la justificación de romper el Contrato Social. Si hay un Contrato Social, un Diseño de la Sociedad (siempre lo hay, y es impuesto), entonces esperas que se cumpla por parte de quienes lo diseñan.

Es lo que le ha pasado a ella, y no creo que se merezca tanto escarnio. Solo pide dignidad, todavia no se ha enterado de que el Contrato se ha roto y como decia Zappa están retirando el decorado de tu cueva/celda.


----------



## Calvox (31 Mar 2022)

En España tenemos lo mejor de cada casa; por un lado tenemos el hambre (la del artículo) y por otro las ganas de comer:



Esto no hay Dios que lo salve. La hecatombe vendrá, no se cuando pero vendrá y va a ser muy dolorosa para el que le toque vivirla.


----------



## lapetus (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> los jóvenes adultos



Con 29 añazos ya les ha crecido pelo en las partes.

ElPais puede intentar hacer pedagogía, pero todavía viven nuestros abuelos que se casaban con 18. 
Ya no es que no hayamos progresado, es que hemos ido a peor.


----------



## Coln (31 Mar 2022)

Si la tiparraca hubiera votado porremos y ahora mismo gobernara el PP, seguro que en su mierda de carta estaría rajando de los politicos, pero como es una podemita progre roja pues se resigna,ahora le toca disfrutar de lo votado.


----------



## Turgot (31 Mar 2022)

Otro hilo de hijos de puta que adivinan lo que votan los demás


----------



## Turgot (31 Mar 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> cuando yo estudiaba en la universidad, había una tipa que hacía de prostituta de lujo por las tardes y los fines de semana, se iba en tren a Barcelona y alli se sacaba buena pasta. una rajita maloliente enmedio de las piernas y a facturar 10000 al mes en B.. iba con un mini de 30000eur y ropa cara y tenia un piso alquilado en el centro para ella sola.
> 
> esto fue hace 20 años, ahora se hacen llamar influencers cobran lo mismo sin follar y enseñando por el instagram, sexismo a tope pero es cool.



incel


----------



## Cicciolino (31 Mar 2022)

Machacan a las personas y cuando se quiebran les dicen que son de cristal, entre las críticas del resto de machacaos.

Vuestro crimen cotidiano.


----------



## Tails (31 Mar 2022)

Langostas langosteando


----------



## pandiella (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



_*...que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos....*_

jeje, vaya máquina


----------



## Drogoprofe (31 Mar 2022)

250 gastos y ahorras 1000, así hasta que puedas dar entrada.


----------



## pandiella (31 Mar 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Coño, coño, coño.... Nos vamos encontrando en este vertedero de foro. A SBrixton ya le conocía, a otros que leo no.
> 
> Yo también he psado muchas noches al raso... en invierno en Alemania y Reino Unido. En Barcelona se hace más llevadero y para ser franco hasta casi lo disfruté. Y eso que trabajaba.
> 
> ...



como es que dormias en la calle, si es que trabajabas?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Mar 2022)

alegra esa cara mujer, que estáis empoderadas y habéis parado a la ecstrema derecha y a Franco, le podréis contar esa hazaña a vuestros nietos imaginarios o mascotas reales, animo guapísima


----------



## TomásPlatz (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



sigue defendiendo la precariedad HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## 11kjuan (31 Mar 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> sigue defendiendo la precariedad HIJO DE PUTA



En España no hay más que judíos que defienden esclavizar a otros.
En España mientras que no se vuelva a expulsar a esos judíos, que se hacen pasar por liberales, no volverá a ser una nación libre.
Pero claro habría que empezar por el judío mayor, es decir, el Borbón y no interesa.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> De 2015 a 2018 he pasado las noches en las calles de Barcelona buscando colillas para fumar y caminando por no pasar frio ni aburrimiento, despues de haber trabajado casi sin parar desde 1989 en 10 paises, 22 ciudades.... Y a esa vecina le importaba una mierda, nadie me ofrecio ni un vaso de agua, algo que a determinadas horas de la madrugada es muy dificil de conseguir.



Siento tu situación. Por eso suelo dar algo de comer a gente que veo en la calle casi siempre. En algunos países te los encuentras sobre todo a las salidas de los supermercados y yo a alguno que conozco le pregunto casi siempre si quieren algo para comer antes de entrar. Por 5 euros o algo más, te encuentras platos para recalentar bastante decentes, y suelen agradecerlo.
Por cierto, espero que ahora te vaya bien.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

charlie3 dijo:


> Consecuencia lógica e implacable del socialismo
> Que otra cosa esperaba?



Es más complejo que eso. Se trata del agotamiento del sistema. Y se nota en todo el mundo. No se puede seguir creciendo, ni económica ni poblacionalmente. Son los límites de todo sistema. Las generaciones de ahora lo sufren especialmente, pero esto se viene notando hace ya décadas.


----------



## HarryHeller (31 Mar 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso que dices es la justificación de romper el Contrato Social. Si hay un Contrato Social, un Diseño de la Sociedad (siempre lo hay, y es impuesto), entonces esperas que se cumpla por parte de quienes lo diseñan.
> 
> Es lo que le ha pasado a ella, y no creo que se merezca tanto escarnio. Solo pide dignidad, todavia no se ha enterado de que el Contrato se ha roto y como decia Zappa están retirando el decorado de tu cueva/celda.



No veo que le falte dignidad alguna. Por ejemplo, se lamenta de no poder pagar un alquiler. Otras miles de personas, con el mismo contrato social, sí lo hacen. A algunos se lo habrá pagado sus papás, a otros, la mayoría no. Esos otros, ¿cómo lo han conseguido? ¿Tal vez se formaron en algo laboralmente más interesante, tal vez se lo montaron mejor, tal vez tienen más labia y soltura con las relaciones, o simplemente más suerte? En cualquier caso, no dependió solo del contrato social: dependió de ellos, de cosas que eligieron ellos o que les pasaron a ellos (porque no todo está bajo tu control). Es decir: depende de ella. A mí lo que me molesta de su actitud es ese eterno "la culpa es de los demás, de la socidad, del universo; yo, pobrecita, he hecho todo lo necesario". ¿Todo lo necesario?

El contrato social llega hasta donde llega, pero basándose en él se ha construido una ideología y una forma de vida con una increíble tendencia a la pasividad y el infantilismo, a creer, como he dicho, que ese contrato consiste en que hagas lo hagas te van a traer tu trabajo esperado y tu piso soñado. Y no te lo trae nadie, y esta clase de personas se frustran, mientras otros, a las que no se lo regalan tampoco, encuentran su lugar en el mundo. El contrato social lo único que debería garantizar es que tienes derecho a moverte, luchar y hacer cambios en tu vida que te conduzcan a estar en ese otro lado: el de los que sí se pagan el alquiler. Y depende sobre todo de ti.


----------



## B. Golani (31 Mar 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Compartir piso cuando haces 30 palos es un poco triste, la verdad, y dice mucho de este país con precios europeos y salarios africanos.
> Compartir piso está bien cuando eres estudiante o cuando estás en tu primer empleo, pero no cuando eres un adulto, profesional y con las primeras canas en los huevos. A esta edad hay que vivir solo o en pareja, no con coleguis ni con alguien que conoces por idealista.



porque ??? para que necesita una persona sola un piso entero con 3 habitaciones , 2 wc ,sala , cocina , despensa y balcon ??? es desperdiciar los ahorros , lo entiendo en una pareja , pero para una tia sola un piso entero.........


----------



## B. Golani (31 Mar 2022)

si compartes piso con otras 2 personas y son respetuosas limpias y educadas , es lo mejor y hasta puedes permitirte algunos caprichos , en bilbao una habitacion decente anda en los 300-350€ , o incluso menos si es en algun municipio colindante


----------



## jaimegvr (31 Mar 2022)

Si se hubiera CASADO y tenido HIJOS, no estaría compitiendo laboralmente con su marido y viviría muchisimo mejor.
KARMA.


----------



## B. Golani (31 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que se eche un marido...
> Ah no, que ellos también cobran poco por la inclusión de la mujer en el mercado laboral.



no se echa novio , es gorda , fea y bollera


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (31 Mar 2022)

Lo del only fans nadie lo ha recomendado?


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

__





Qué es la Mente de Mono y qué puedes hacer para salir del pensamiento ansioso. Lo más importante que debe aprender un niño es el control emocional y


LO MÁS IMPORTANTE QUE DEBE APRENDER UN NIÑO, ES EL CONTROL EMOCIONAL Y LA CAPACIDAD DE CONCENTRARSE. Todo lo demás llegará solo. ¿Te sucede a menudo que tu mente salta sin control de pensamiento en pensamiento? Eso exactamente es la mente de mono: tu mente te lleva vertiginosamente de un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

HarryHeller dijo:


> No veo que le falte dignidad alguna. Por ejemplo, se lamenta de no poder pagar un alquiler. Otras miles de personas, con el mismo contrato social, sí lo hacen. A algunos se lo habrá pagado sus papás, a otros, la mayoría no. Esos otros, ¿cómo lo han conseguido? ¿Tal vez se formaron en algo laboralmente más interesante, tal vez se lo montaron mejor, tal vez tienen más labia y soltura con las relaciones, o simplemente más suerte? En cualquier caso, no dependió solo del contrato social: dependió de ellos, de cosas que eligieron ellos o que les pasaron a ellos (porque no todo está bajo tu control). Es decir: depende de ella. A mí lo que me molesta de su actitud es ese eterno "la culpa es de los demás, de la socidad, del universo; yo, pobrecita, he hecho todo lo necesario". ¿Todo lo necesario?
> 
> El contrato social llega hasta donde llega, pero basándose en él se ha construido una ideología y una forma de vida con una increíble tendencia a la pasividad y el infantilismo, a creer, como he dicho, que ese contrato consiste en que hagas lo hagas te van a traer tu trabajo esperado y tu piso soñado. Y no te lo trae nadie, y esta clase de personas se frustran, mientras otros, a las que no se lo regalan tampoco, encuentran su lugar en el mundo. El contrato social lo único que debería garantizar es que tienes derecho a moverte, luchar y hacer cambios en tu vida que te conduzcan a estar en ese otro lado: el de los que sí se pagan el alquiler. Y depende sobre todo de ti.



A ver, que la chica esa tiene razón. Los sueldos actuales son misérrimos, y las condiciones laborales, penosas en muchos casos. Ella misma habla de que hace jornadas muy largas. No creo que se queje por quejar. Las condiciones laborales son cada vez peores para todos, y para los más jóvenes, igualmente. Lo que no se les debiera, es prometer lo que no van a conseguir nunca, a las niños, o pintarles el mundo de color de rosa.
Y lo que tal vez debiera plantearse alguna gente es que, tal vez volver a los pueblos pequeños e iniciar algo allí, sea una alternativa viable y rentable. Lo que no sale a cuenta es pagar 500 euros por un una habitación en piso compartido en una gran ciudad, porque se te va la mitad del sueldo y no puedes ahorrar. Y mucho menos rentable es pagar 800 por un piso en Madrid o Barcelona, ganando 1200 euros al mes.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (31 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Mejor que eso es que he estado posteando y sin ocultar la situacion todos estos años, que fuerosn 3 en Barcelona, mas de 2 en Dublin y antes de esto 2 mese en Londres y 10 dias en Phuket. Incluso tenia antes de todo ello planeado mi suicidio y fecha para ello y yo estaba aqui opininando del dia a dia y sin ocultar estas sistuaciones.
> 
> Pero pase siempre inavertido por el Foro, pese a la carga de realidad. Sinembargo nunca he abierto un hilo para este particular mio, seria demasiado egocentrico y en cuanto el hilo dejara de estar en la primera pagina pasaria al olvido y unos dias mas tarde otros me dirian que haga un hilo sobre mi experiencia sintecho.
> 
> ...



El pobre de larga data lo suele ser porque se lo ha ganado a pulso.En tu caso hay que ser gilipollas para ponerse a gastar dinero en juegos de azar.


----------



## newdawnfades (31 Mar 2022)

La pobre... Parece que se ha caído del unicornio arco-iris en el que iba montada y se le ha hecho jirones el vestido de princesa Disney.


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Mar 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> porque ??? para que necesita una persona sola un piso entero con 3 habitaciones , 2 wc ,sala , cocina , despensa y balcon ??? es desperdiciar los ahorros , lo entiendo en una pareja , pero para una tia sola un piso entero.........



No es cuestión de tener espacio, es cuestión de tener intimidad y de tener un HOGAR, no un sitio donde dormir.
Y un hogar lo construyes o con seres queridos, ya sean familia o pareja. No con compañeros de piso.

No sé, yo a mi edad no estoy para andar aguantando desconocidos ni conocidos.

¿Quién habla de necesitar 3 dormitorios y 2 baños para una persona? Hay pisos y apartamentos más pequeños si vives solo.



B. Golani dijo:


> si compartes piso con otras 2 personas y son respetuosas limpias y educadas , es lo mejor y hasta puedes permitirte algunos caprichos , en bilbao una habitacion decente anda en los 300-350€ , o incluso menos si es en algun municipio colindante



Y en media España por 350-400 te alquilas un piso entero, no una habitación.


----------



## HarryHeller (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> A ver, que la chica esa tiene razón. Los sueldos actuales son misérrimos, y las condiciones laborales, penosas en muchos casos. Ella misma habla de que hace jornadas muy largas. No creo que se queje por quejar. Las condiciones laborales son cada vez peores para todos, y para los más jóvenes, igualmente. Lo que no se les debiera, es prometer lo que no van a conseguir nunca, a las niños, o pintarles el mundo de color de rosa.
> Y lo que tal vez debiera plantearse alguna gente es que, tal vez volver a los pueblos pequeños e iniciar algo allí, sea una alternativa viable y rentable. Lo que no sale a cuenta es pagar 500 euros por un una habitación en piso compartido en una gran ciudad, porque se te va la mitad del sueldo y no puedes ahorrar. Y mucho menos rentable es pagar 800 por un piso en Madrid o Barcelona, ganando 1200 euros al mes.



Insisto en que no me vale de excusa. En cuanto que esa otra persona de tu mismo barrio, con familia similar a la tuya, tiene un sueldo que hasta tú mismo considerarías bueno... ya debería darte que pensar en que hay algo que te estás perdiendo tú. Eso es lo que digo. Por supuesto que la sociedad tiene problemas, que estamos pagando a unos gestores que lo hacen de culo, que desde la organización de la sociedad se pueden poner las cosas más difíciles o menos difíciles (obsérvese que no digo fáciles),etc. No pretendo blanquear a todo gobierno, ni decir que todo es maravilloso y que el torpe eres tú. Solo digo que... sí, que el torpe eres tú. O que por lo menos te lo pienses y muevas tus propias cosas.

Esa clase de mensajes como el de esta chica, además de esa ingenuidad cobarde que dije, en realidad lo que ocultan es propaganda política. Estos lamentos siempre son un instrumento para tratar de demostrar que es necesario hacer tal o cual. Y eso es política.


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Mar 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Con 29 añazos ya les ha crecido pelo en las partes.
> 
> ElPais puede intentar hacer pedagogía, pero todavía viven nuestros abuelos que se casaban con 18.
> Ya no es que no hayamos progresado, es que hemos ido a peor.



Ya empiezan a salir canas en la cabeza y en el pubis de hecho


----------



## B. Golani (31 Mar 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Ya empiezan a salir canas en la cabeza y en el pubis de hecho



Pubis pro nobis


----------



## cooperator (31 Mar 2022)

Esto hace mucho que pasa. No es cosa de “los jóvenes”.


----------



## Tonimn (31 Mar 2022)

Pues en unos años añorará el presente porque con más de 30 años no se podrá acoger a las subvenciones por contratar menores de 30 años y le será imposible volver a encontrar empleo.


----------



## Tonimn (31 Mar 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo de camarero en Barcelona sí me podía pagar hasta una casa para mí solo. Y varios de mis compañeros.
> 
> Si tan bien sabe llorar que se meta a plañidera y no moleste al mundo.



¿De qué siglo estás hablando? 
Yo era cocinero y antes sí era cierto que trabajabas unos meses, parabas, trabajabas unos meses, parabas... Y te pagaban suficiente para poder hacerlo. Pero con la inmigración masiva que bajó los salarios a menos de la mitad y empeoró las condiciones me quemé para siempre de la hostelería


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Mar 2022)

Pasa con 40, no va a pasar con 29... mucho menos si eres mujer y tienes la vida fácil. Bueno, si son gordas con cara de poder robarte hasta los dientes de leche de tus hijos, eso cambia. Si eres gordo, ni existes.


----------



## little hammer (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Eso te iba a decir 15k son al mes limpios 1126 o 1045 napos depende si es a 12 o 14 pagas.
Con ese sueldo te puedes pagar una habitación perfectamente o incluso un piso pa ella sola. 

Viviría muy justa eso sí, pero viviría


----------



## dcuartero (31 Mar 2022)

Buenas Tardes, tengo 48 palos, por desgracia soy español, en mi zona los zulos de 2 habitaciones cuestan 295.000 eur, por supuesto no tengo casa, mi salario de muerde es 700 eur, no me digais que haber estudiado xq tengo más títulos que vosotros, gracias a la mierda de país que nuestros langostas padres nos han dejado la barra de pan vale 65 céntimos, el Litro de aceite de girasol 3,80 y el litro de leche 0.99 eur, por supuesto la gasolina a 2.019 , he vivido ya CINCO crisis, la del 1995 PSOE 4 millones de parados, la de 2008 crisis bancaria, la pandemia 2019-2021 y la Guerra, PSOE, en los países decentes como Islandia, Dinamarca, Suecia, Noruega, Holanda, estas cosas no pasan tendrán otros problemas no lo dudo, pero peor que nosotros solo queda Grecia y Rumania a ese nivel estamos, con Franco esto no pasaba éramos la octava potencia industrial del Mundo y una deuda del 7 por ciento sobre el PIB, Gracias por dejarme un País de Mierda.....


----------



## Barspin (31 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Mejor que eso es que he estado posteando y sin ocultar la situacion todos estos años, que fuerosn 3 en Barcelona, mas de 2 en Dublin y antes de esto 2 mese en Londres y 10 dias en Phuket. Incluso tenia antes de todo ello planeado mi suicidio y fecha para ello y yo estaba aqui opininando del dia a dia y sin ocultar estas sistuaciones.
> 
> Pero pase siempre inavertido por el Foro, pese a la carga de realidad. Sinembargo nunca he abierto un hilo para este particular mio, seria demasiado egocentrico y en cuanto el hilo dejara de estar en la primera pagina pasaria al olvido y unos dias mas tarde otros me dirian que haga un hilo sobre mi experiencia sintecho.
> 
> ...




Pero hijodeputa, busca ayuda o algo, no jodamos. Sal de ese puyo hoyo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Buenas Tardes, tengo 48 palos, por desgracia soy español, en mi zona los zulos de 2 habitaciones cuestan 295.000 eur, por supuesto no tengo casa, mi salario de muerde es 700 eur, no me digais que haber estudiado xq tengo más títulos que vosotros, gracias a la mierda de país que nuestros langostas padres nos han dejado la barra de pan vale 65 céntimos, el Litro de aceite de girasol 3,80 y el litro de leche 0.99 eur, por supuesto la gasolina a 2.019 , he vivido ya CINCO crisis, la del 1995 PSOE 4 millones de parados, la de 2008 crisis bancaria, la pandemia 2019-2021 y la Guerra, PSOE, en los países decentes como Islandia, Dinamarca, Suecia, Noruega, Holanda, estas cosas no pasan tendrán otros problemas no lo dudo, pero peor que nosotros solo queda Grecia y Rumania a ese nivel estamos, con Franco esto no pasaba éramos la octava potencia industrial del Mundo y una deuda del 7 por ciento sobre el PIB, Gracias por dejarme un País de Mierda.....



Soy casi de tu quinta (45 palos), así que con el respeto de un compañero de edad te digo: 
1. No es lo mismo "muchos títulos" que "buenos títulos".
2. Idiomas. A día de hoy, para tiener un curro medioserio (2-3k euros netos), inglés C1 casi para todo.

Si tienes "mas títulos que nosotros" voy a creerme que al menos idiomas debes tener, así que siendo de tu quinta no me explico que ganes lo que ganas a menos que esos títulos sean muchos, pero no buenos. O te falten los idiomas.

Sin acritud, ojo.


----------



## dcuartero (31 Mar 2022)

Saldremos más fuertes...
No dejaremos a nadie atrás

400 euros para que los niñatos de la Eso se lo gasten en la PlayStation

De esta crisis no vamos a salir


----------



## ULTRAPACO (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Tienes que abrir un hilo y contar tu historia, parece interesante. Seguro que tras haber vivido en la calle se ve todo esto como problemas del primer mundo.
> 
> Saludos



Lo es. Igual que los que nacimos pobres y seguiremos teniendo siempre mentalidad de pobres mientras veíamos y vemos a nuestro alrededor mucha gente quejándose por todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> BMBNS N SDS



CHRTNS PLT


----------



## ULTRAPACO (31 Mar 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Buenas Tardes, tengo 48 palos, por desgracia soy español,* en mi zona los zulos de 2 habitaciones cuestan 295.000 eur,* por supuesto no tengo casa, mi salario de muerde es 700 eur, no me digais que haber estudiado xq tengo más títulos que vosotros, gracias a la mierda de país que nuestros langostas padres nos han dejado la barra de pan vale 65 céntimos, el Litro de aceite de girasol 3,80 y el litro de leche 0.99 eur, por supuesto la gasolina a 2.019 , he vivido ya CINCO crisis, la del 1995 PSOE 4 millones de parados, la de 2008 crisis bancaria, la pandemia 2019-2021 y la Guerra, PSOE, en los países decentes como Islandia, Dinamarca, Suecia, Noruega, Holanda, estas cosas no pasan tendrán otros problemas no lo dudo, pero peor que nosotros solo queda Grecia y Rumania a ese nivel estamos, con Franco esto no pasaba éramos la octava potencia industrial del Mundo y una deuda del 7 por ciento sobre el PIB, Gracias por dejarme un País de Mierda.....



Estas asi por que te sale de los cojones y* eres un puto urbanita* y un payaso que se ha dedicado a vaguear porque "no hay de lo que he estudiao".
Yo tambien he pasado TODAS las crisis esas y nunca me ha faltado trabajo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Resumen: idiota que no ha nacido millonaria tiene de todo y se queja de vicio



Pertenece a la generación de mujeres que han crecido con todo tipo de privilegios, un sistema educativo regalado, y planes por doquier simplemente por ser mujeres. Cuando toca salir al mundo real y la juventud empieza a languidecer empiezan los lloros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Saldremos más fuertes...
> No dejaremos a nadie atrás
> 
> 400 euros para que los niñatos de la Eso se lo gasten en la PlayStation
> ...



Llevamos en crisis desde lo 70 y sin salir.

Aquello del ladrillo fue un espejismo, además del golpe de gracia que le dieron a la juventud.


----------



## Blackmoon (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Lo País... Esos jamás se han inventado una noticia falsa, no?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Mar 2022)

CHARIFÍKESEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Buenas Tardes, tengo 48 palos, por desgracia soy español, en mi zona los zulos de 2 habitaciones cuestan 295.000 eur, por supuesto no tengo casa, mi salario de muerde es 700 eur, no me digais que haber estudiado xq tengo más títulos que vosotros, gracias a la mierda de país que nuestros langostas padres nos han dejado la barra de pan vale 65 céntimos, el Litro de aceite de girasol 3,80 y el litro de leche 0.99 eur, por supuesto la gasolina a 2.019 , he vivido ya CINCO crisis, la del 1995 PSOE 4 millones de parados, la de 2008 crisis bancaria, la pandemia 2019-2021 y la Guerra, PSOE, en los países decentes como Islandia, Dinamarca, Suecia, Noruega, Holanda, estas cosas no pasan tendrán otros problemas no lo dudo, pero peor que nosotros solo queda Grecia y Rumania a ese nivel estamos, con Franco esto no pasaba éramos la octava potencia industrial del Mundo y una deuda del 7 por ciento sobre el PIB, Gracias por dejarme un País de Mierda.....



Te compro todo pero varias cosas:

- Cuando uno dice que tiene estudios debe especificar cuáles. La mayoría de estudios de humanidades no valen ni para limpiarse el culo.

- Cuando en tu zona no es posible trabajar ni vivir hay que irse a otro sitio. Yo lo hice varias veces.

- Vivimos en un país de izmierda y eso no va a cambiar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Lo País... Esos jamás se han inventado una noticia falsa, no?



Continuamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Mejor que eso es que he estado posteando y sin ocultar la situacion todos estos años, que fuerosn 3 en Barcelona, mas de 2 en Dublin y antes de esto 2 mese en Londres y 10 dias en Phuket. Incluso tenia antes de todo ello planeado mi suicidio y fecha para ello y yo estaba aqui opininando del dia a dia y sin ocultar estas sistuaciones.
> 
> Pero pase siempre inavertido por el Foro, pese a la carga de realidad. Sinembargo nunca he abierto un hilo para este particular mio, seria demasiado egocentrico y en cuanto el hilo dejara de estar en la primera pagina pasaria al olvido y unos dias mas tarde otros me dirian que haga un hilo sobre mi experiencia sintecho.
> 
> ...



No tan inadvertido. Yo sí recuerdo haberte leído varias veces.


----------



## dcuartero (31 Mar 2022)

Para FeministrodeIzquierdas, tienes toda la razón, mira ahora mismo voy a enseñarle tu post a mi compañero que Ingeniero Técnico Naval, sabe 4 idiomas y gana lo mismo que yo, a lo mejor nos hemos confundido de país al nacer y por desgracia acabamos en esta democracia corrupta donde como no seas hijo de papi o tengas contactos te comes un montón, Sin acritup


----------



## Lanzalosdados (31 Mar 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Machacan a las personas y cuando se quiebran les dicen que son de cristal, entre las críticas del resto de machacaos.
> 
> Vuestro crimen cotidiano.



Foro de hijos de puta. Dándole caña a la chavala en un 99% por el hecho de ser mujer, cuando lo que no entienden porque el nuncafollismo y el odio por las mujeres les ciega, es que este problema lo comparte el 99% de la población no castuza. Foro de hijos de puta. Y todo el que se alegre por ello es eso, un HIJO DE PUTA, incluidos todos los que están poniéndola fina en este hilo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Para comprarte un piso no, pero si te quitas muchas mierdas modernas de encima puedes ahorrar lo suficiente como para poder vivir de alquiler tú solo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Para FeministrodeIzquierdas, tienes toda la razón, mira ahora mismo voy a enseñarle tu post a mi compañero que Ingeniero Técnico Naval, sabe 4 idiomas y gana lo mismo que yo, a lo mejor nos hemos confundido de país al nacer y por desgracia acabamos en esta democracia corrupta donde como no seas hijo de papi o tengas contactos te comes un montón, Sin acritup



Sin acrituP.

Te he escrito desde el respeto, cosa que tú no has hecho. Obviamente he tocado un nervio, que no era mi intención pero en fin.

Me llama mucho la atención que hables de "tu amigo" en vez de hablar de ti mismo: ¿Qué estudios tienes y qué idiomas hablas y cuántos años has estado currando fuera?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Foro de hijos de puta. Dándole caña a la chavala en un 99% por el hecho de ser mujer, cuando lo que no entienden porque el nuncafollismo y el odio por las mujeres les ciega, es que este problema lo comparte el 99% de la población no castuza. Foro de hijos de puta. Y todo el que se alegre por ello es eso, un HIJO DE PUTA, incluidos todos los que están poniéndola fina en este hilo.



¿Como no lo vamos a entender si pasamos por lo mismo que ella o peor? En mi casa vivíamos 5 con 800 euros al mes. Mi madre nos traía la ropa usada de donde trabajaba. Pude estudiar gracias a becas y a punto estuve de tener que volverme a casa con el rabo entre las piernas. Piso compartido de los 18 a os 26, con todo tipo de gentuza. ¿Sigo?


----------



## little hammer (31 Mar 2022)

Yo
Yo me independice con 1200. Tenía unos 200€ de gasto en gasolina y el alquiler, piso para mi solo 400.

Y sí, hacia vida social.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Te compro todo pero varias cosas:
> 
> - Cuando uno dice que tiene estudios debe especificar cuáles. La mayoría de estudios de humanidades no valen ni para limpiarse el culo.
> 
> ...



1. Lo que no puede ser no puede ser, además de ser imposible.
2. Español contemporaneo: "Nada de lo malo que me pasa es culpa mia".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

Lanzalosdados dijo:


> Foro de hijos de puta. Dándole caña a la chavala en un 99% por el hecho de ser mujer, cuando lo que no entienden porque el nuncafollismo y el odio por las mujeres les ciega, es que este problema lo comparte el 99% de la población no castuza. Foro de hijos de puta. Y todo el que se alegre por ello es eso, un HIJO DE PUTA, incluidos todos los que están poniéndola fina en este hilo.



¿Qué odio?
¿Qué nuncafollismo?

Querían igualdad, ¿no? Pues ahí la tienen. Igualdad es cuando te pones a llorar en público con chorraditas y te ponen en tu sitio. Éso es igualdad.

E igualdad es doblar el lomo o joderte.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

Pregunta un poco offtopic: ¿La empresa no te paga el móvil y su uso? Te lo digo porque si como dices lo usas para trabajar, te lo puedes descontar. Yo llevo muchísimos años con móvil e internet de la empresa sin pagar jamás un duro.

Si no lo sabias trata de hablar con un gestor o con tu propia empresa.


----------



## JoseII (31 Mar 2022)

Si es que no se puede hacer caso al NOM

Esa chica estudiosa, lista, trabajadora, coqueta y buena. Una vez acabados sus estudios hubiera seguido a uno de esos muchos chicos que la querían de verdad, ahora estaría casada, con niños y llevando su casa.
Pero es mejor entrar a la carrera de la rata donde todas las cartas están marcadas


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Mar 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Pues esa señorita no tiene la culpa de que su rajita maloliente sea deseada por tantos hombres. Hizo con su vida lo que creía mejor, disfrutó y tuvo cosas para vivir bien.



Vale pero que luego no me vengan con la igualdad


----------



## ArmiArma (31 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo Llegué a dormir en una furgoneta y ninguna mujer me daba coba.



Ni una mujer ¿ni un colega?


----------



## 11kjuan (31 Mar 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Ni una mujer ¿ni un colega?



Yo soy de Cuenca y por motivos de trabajo me moví mucho por varias zonas de Madrid esos años. Yo era un zagal todavía.

Al final conoces alguna persona que te deja vivir unos meses en su casa, tampoco era abusar. Pero al final hice de mi Ford Transit un hogar. Recuerdo un invierno que pegó fuerte y pasé un mes en una posada también.

De mujeres poco o nada. Si les dices que vives en una furgoneta olvídate de seguir la fiesta. 

De todas formas la de gente que conocí y conozco que vive en furgonetas es brutal.

Puede usted ver por la noche una furgoneta en su ciudad y decir sin riesgo a equivocarse que hay una posibilidad un tanto elevada que ahí duerma o viva un hombre.


----------



## ArmiArma (31 Mar 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Una vez acabados sus estudios hubiera seguido a uno de esos muchos chicos que la querían de verdad, ahora estaría casada, con niños y llevando su casa.



¿Tantos tios conocéis dispuestos a eso hoy en día? En una relación muy larga, con todo en común y con hijos, en un momento dado se puede dar perfectamente ese compartir todo sin problemas, pero de entrada, yo desde luego, pocos conozco. Te voy a decir más, tengo cuarentaypico y creo que somos de los pocos que nos casamos a los ventialgo en bienes gananciales.


----------



## little hammer (31 Mar 2022)

Soy de Madrid 

Por 400 no. Pero por 450-500 sí. Cuchitriles inmundos eso sí. 

Sino, una habitación por 300 la tienes.

Sino, un pueblo, como hice yo


----------



## patroclus (31 Mar 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> Vale pero que luego no me vengan con la igualdad



Muchos hombres votan a los partidos que piden esa "igualdad". Suma los hombres que votan al psoe, pp, cs, podemos, erc, pnv, cc, etc.

Si los hombres no fueramos tan gilipollas votariamos a un partido que lleva en su programa acabar con esas leyes, pero prefieren votar a los partidos que si quieren esas leyes. Así que a joderse por gilipollas.


----------



## dcuartero (31 Mar 2022)

Este es actualmente es nuestro país. 

Hay una minoría que gana 3000 eur al mes como nuestro colega FeministrodeIzquierdas, y luego está un país quebrado como este con un 40 por ciento de paro juvenil, la peor Universidad de Europa, una clase empresarial deleznable, y unos politicos que ya vemos los resultados, aparte de un ipc oficial del DIEZ por ciento, por ejemplo el PAN de molde del Me encabrona que hace 1 mes valía Un euro y Ahora vale 1,25 eso es un VEINTICINCO DE SUBIDA DE IPC NO? , Ya si con todo, y ya en Abril el IPC será espectacular, por cierto a mi me preocuparía vivir en un país como este con tanta desigualdad social, por cierto FeministrodeIzquierdas a mi me corta el pelo un ingeniero superior industrializados que es cubano, le pagaban 200 eur por eso se vino , amigo yo no quisiera vivir en un país donde cada vez se parece más a una República bananera , así nos va, por cierto yo trabajo dos horas al día y tengo mucho tiempo libre, saludos


----------



## dcuartero (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tenlo crees ni tu



L


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pertenece a la generación de mujeres que han crecido con todo tipo de privilegios, un sistema educativo regalado, y planes por doquier simplemente por ser mujeres. Cuando toca salir al mundo real y la juventud empieza a languidecer empiezan los lloros.



Si le han educado para ser una imbécil, peor para ella


----------



## El gostoso (31 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Os comieron la bola con que los malos eran franco benito y adolfo y repudiabais sus estilos de modelo social. Pues nada, a disfrutar las mieles y las lefas del rojismo y del liberalismo



Pero si tú eres una puta del nwo, joder los maricones ladrando por la vuelta del tito Adolf.


----------



## El gostoso (31 Mar 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Machacan a las personas y cuando se quiebran les dicen que son de cristal, entre las críticas del resto de machacaos.
> 
> Vuestro crimen cotidiano.



Joder mi ciccio, directo a la mandíbula


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Este es actualmente es nuestro país.
> 
> Hay una minoría que gana 3000 eur al mes como nuestro colega FeministrodeIzquierdas, y luego está un país quebrado como este con un 40 por ciento de paro juvenil, la peor Universidad de Europa, una clase empresarial deleznable, y unos politicos que ya vemos los resultados, aparte de un ipc oficial del DIEZ por ciento, por ejemplo el PAN de molde del Me encabrona que hace 1 mes valía Un euro y Ahora vale 1,25 eso es un VEINTICINCO DE SUBIDA DE IPC NO? , Ya si con todo, y ya en Abril el IPC será espectacular, por cierto a mi me preocuparía vivir en un país como este con tanta desigualdad social, por cierto FeministrodeIzquierdas a mi me corta el pelo un ingeniero superior industrializados que es cubano, le pagaban 200 eur por eso se vino , amigo yo no quisiera vivir en un país donde cada vez se parece más a una República bananera , así nos va, por cierto yo trabajo dos horas al día y tengo mucho tiempo libre, saludos



Yo nunca he dicho que ganase 3k al mes.

Lo único que te he preguntado es por tus títulos esos que mencionas tan ufano, por idiomas, y por los años que has trabajado fuera. Y te ha jodido porque te he tumbado el argumento de "uy, tengo muchos estudios pero no gano una puta mierda".

Primero me hablas de "un amigo" ingeniero. Ahora me hablas de tu peluquero que también es ingeniero. Y seguimos sin saber sobre tu titulación aunque ya me la imagino.

Y si trabajas 2 horas al día normal que ganes 700 euros. Al menos tienes el resto del dia para llorar.


----------



## Chino Negro (31 Mar 2022)

Yo tengo 24 y en paro vivo en San Javier,Morucia tarde o temprano saldré con la armadura del Kendo y el Bokken


----------



## Domm (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> _"Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar...."_


----------



## thx (31 Mar 2022)

Que aguante hasta 2030. Seguira sin tener nada, pero sera feliz.


----------



## Shudra (31 Mar 2022)

Es aquí donde entramos a reírnos de la miseria de los demás? Que no os veáis vosotros en esa situación, libegales.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Es aquí donde entramos a reírnos de la miseria de los demás? Que no os veáis vosotros en esa situación, libegales.



*No, aqui venimos a reirnos de las niñatas que quieren los derechos de los adultos con las responsabilidades de los crios.*

Nuestras madres y abuelas tenían que trabajar y sufrir desde bien pequeñitas porque no tenían ni educación gratuita y muchas veces tampoco sanidad, mucho menos paguitas. Tenían cartillas de racionamiento, eso si, y mucho estraperlo.

A dia de hoy tienes educación gratuita, becas, e incluso te pagan por hacer muchos doctorados. Seguridad social, buena o mala pero la tienes. Y sobre todo un DNI cojonudo y unas bibliotecas públicas donde puedes hasta surfear gratis. Y cursos de idiomas gratis. Hasta Duolingo tienes gratis en tu móvil. Pero no solo eso, tienes vuelos low-cost e incluso la misma moneda en muchísimos paises en Europa para buscarte la vida, algo que nuestros padres y abuelos hacían en autobus mil horas para ganar sueldos de mierda en Alemania, Austria, y Suiza.

Me apuesto lo que quieras a que esa llorona tiene un móvil mejor que el mio, y que en relación a su sueldo si tiene coche es mejor que el mio, y le habrán tirado los tejos mil tios mil veces mejor que ella que le habrían resuelto la vida de forma tan honesta como nuestros padres y abuelos a sus esposas.

Así que si, yo me troncho de la risa. Y no, no me voy a ver nunca en esa situación por mucho que tú lo desees.


----------



## keler (31 Mar 2022)

Que disfrute del feminismo, en otra época tendría una casa con su marido y sus hijos. Menudo puto fraude se ha comido esta generación, es que es lamentable.


----------



## El gostoso (31 Mar 2022)

keler dijo:


> Que disfrute del feminismo, en otra época tendría una casa con su marido y sus hijos. Menudo puto fraude se ha comido esta generación, es que es lamentable.



Que malo era franco y tal


----------



## Gorkako (31 Mar 2022)

en 1 año se busca un betaproveedor, a los 32 lo caza con una larva y se acabaron sus penas de princesita disney


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Mar 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Dile a tu madre que se dice "cuanto más".
> Pero diselo con simpatía que se merece un respeto.



Estoy orgulloso de usted.


----------



## El gostoso (31 Mar 2022)

Malos tratos y una familia desestructurada: la vida del menor detenido por matar a su compañera de piso en Las Rozas


Sonia Ruiz Miralles tenía 41 años . Estaba separada y era madre de una niña de nueve . Residía en el tercer piso del número 12 de la avenida de la C




www.google.com





El destino de una separada vota rojazos


----------



## Chino Negro (31 Mar 2022)

keler dijo:


> Que disfrute del feminismo, en otra época tendría una casa con su marido y sus hijos. Menudo puto fraude se ha comido esta generación, es que es lamentable.



Mientras que los jóvenes no moronegros estamos castrados en todos los ámbitos


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Mar 2022)

Mujer, catalana y con estudios, me recuerda a esta:


----------



## PEPEYE (31 Mar 2022)

Generación de cristal: quiénes son y por qué se les llama así


----------



## Cognome (31 Mar 2022)

Qué poca empatía, qué es una mujer joder. Qué va a hacer con 1250 euros al mes,? los findes, cenas, viajes, ropa, tapeos, caprichos, eso es lo central, esa mierda que suelta de ser madre y formar una familia a una española, es lo último de lo último que le pasa por la cabeza, pero no tiene cojones de decirlo. Está buscando pardillo, que la saque de la habitación, porque claro, quiere ver escaparates, vida social, terracitas....

Olvidaos de respuestas masculinas: te vas de la ciudad a un pueblo comunicado por renfe, alquiler de 300, resto para comer y vestir, e incluso algunos hombres pondrían 50 euros al mes en una hucha.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

MR POOL 2020






MR POOL
2022 30 | 3 | 22










FoJAk (@FoJAk3)


Mr Pool 3/30/22 9:47 PM est




nitter.net






BUENO MIRA, PUES ALGUIEN ESTA FELIz xÇD

ya veremos que significa mas adelante  es de imaginar que tiene que ver con temas finacieros y quizas con los cambios de modelo de lo de rusia | gas | swift y cosas de esas​


----------



## Lian (31 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que se necesitaría que las cosas empeoraran mucho mas para que la gente al fin se moviese, se la oyera, se tuviera miedo... y pasar hambre claro. De todo eso no hay nada, solo veo terrazas llenas, gente con MTB eléctricas de 4000€, mucho coche alemán de segunda y primera mano, y en siguiente orden seguimos con la compra de viviendas. Y toda esa gente de la que hablo es clase media, clase trabajadora...

No digo que las cosas no estén mal, pero desde luego están mal para ninis, para gente que vive en casa de los padres con 30 o 35 años, y para los divorciados... al resto da igual lo que les digas porque al final es lo mismo de siempre... ¿cómo ha quedado el Madrid al final...?


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (31 Mar 2022)

Pues que se ponga a ejercer


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

#Gematria #Archillect (maybe )​ 

* sercorimo ...  * @sercorimo

*1201 gematria *

banks will be gone 1201 906 151
trump is still president 1201 1788 298
break it down 1201 732 122 374
the hunters become the hunted 1201 1716 286
seven stars 1201 852 142 1530
saturn moon matrix 1201 1410 235
all things are revealed 1201 1188 198 








Archillect (@archillect)







nitter.net










la chica de verde es decoracion del post solo

Archillect (@archillect) 
​


  



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Mar 2022)

* Martin Geddes * @martingeddes  2 seconds ago 
Somehow some people think this is a bad or difficult time. Can't see it myself! 
Martin Geddes
​ 
  ​


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> L



Te acabas de sacar el carnet?


----------



## olalai (31 Mar 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Puede ser depresión post pandemia o estupidez supina, no sé. Ya que estan de moda, podría hacer como los japos: vida espartana, criar un hamster como un hijo... en fin, que no entiendo nada a no ser que deba el coche o algo


----------



## Chortina de Humo (31 Mar 2022)

Mi tio que hoy tendra 80 añazos se vino de un pueblajo manchego a Madrid y donde primero vivio fue en una pension, ni piso compartido ni mucho menos uno para el solo, era un piso de una vieja que alquilaba habitaciones e incluia comidas (de comer  se entiende). Otro tio se tuvo que ir a Suiza y entre 2 curros y extraperlo cuando volvio monto un "decomisos" y de ahi un bar...pero las paso putas para ahorrar en Suiza.
Luego veo a esas generaciones, incluido mi padre que era el mas pequeño y acabaron todos con vivienda pagada e incluso negocios o segunda vivienda para vacaciones, pero al principio del todo tuvieron que vivir en sitios de mierda, ni uno tuvo como primer coche uno nuevo, amueblaban el piso con todo donado (y el tipico "ajuar" que preparaba la familia para cuando se casaban).
Empezar a remar siempre fue jodido y habia que aceptar vivir donde fuera y como fuera...pero al menos antes habia una ilusion, una meta alcanzable...hoy no...es remar manco, girando y sin avanzar  pa que remar?


----------



## F.Alonso21 (31 Mar 2022)

Tiene razón, desde hace años los números no salen en estas ciudades creadas para las élites traidoras de los ciudadanos españoles, comandadas por el socialcomunismoprogre de la agenda 2030 y la importacion masiva de invasores africanos para eliminarnos como clase obrera-media.

Sin embargo desde la pasada crisis, yo he estado entre 0 y 600 euros en muchos de los empleos de manera mensual, o incluso acogiendome a alguna ayuda puntual y he logrado AHORRAR.

Eso si, debes tener vida de estudiante POBRE, no gastar mas que en lo justo y necesario.

La historia que mucha gente con tanta titulacion y expe que piden empieza a currar tarde, si empiezas antes son cosas temporales y vuelves a estudiar y te meten crisis y becario o a x horas puedes estar años.
Los que estan mileuristas puteados machacados, no creo que haga 13 horas, eso sera en dias especiales, ni de coña vaya, sino que se meta de vigilante.

Es mujer y tiene una vida mas facil, pero las han hecho débiles y no han estudiado mas cosas, no se que estudio en este caso, ella al menos puede elegir, aunque sea incluso gorda, no le faltaran pretendientes.

En otra epoca podria haberse quedado a cuidar de los padres o de monja, muchas no se dan cuenta de eso, demasiado chollo han pillado y que tengan cuidado que el islamismo que han fomentado viene pisando fuerte y van a flipar.
Aparte que hbiera pillado profesion de mujer, que suelen estar mejor pagadas, enfermeria o algun curso para un hospital o algo.

Con ese bruto anual creo que es mileurista, nada de 1200eurista.

Mi mejor consejo que ahorre 600-800 euros al mes durante x años y puede que tenga para una entrada eso si en algun pueblo a x distancia y que mejore de empleo.



Conde Duckula dijo:


> Las órdenes son las de crear un clima de tristeza. El miedo y la depresión llegan solos.
> Y es que la tristeza hace que la gente piense peor, que no busquen soluciones y si lo hacen les sea más difícil encontrarlas.
> Si la gente no viviera en ese clima, las calles estarían abarrotadas de gente clamando justicia por lo que se está haciendo con la sociedad.



La gente joven deberia deir a por los mass mierda, traidores castuzos y las big companyes globalistas, hacer que tengan que salir de este pais y esten hundidos y ninguneados para siempre.
SON MAS, pero no hay valor, NI COJONES, NI OVARIOS.



Новая правда dijo:


> Si la chica viviese en un pueblo de Badajoz, te daría la razón, ¿a dónde se debería ir según tú para tener más oportunidades que en Barcelona?
> 
> PD: no sé qué edad tendrás, pero 1250 euros en Barcelona te dan para sobrevivir y poco más, a ver quién con 1250 euros y sin una vivienda en propiedad puede aspirar a tener coche y ahorrar para mantener una familia o comprar una vivienda...



Hasta los pijos los padres les estan comprando las casas y estos sabeis que estan normalmente colocados con nominas de entre 1500-3000 pavos faciles.
Sino alomejor ni los pijos tenian casa, otros heredan de la familia, la putada pues eso el resto.



Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que se eche un marido...
> Ah no, que ellos también cobran poco por la inclusión de la mujer en el mercado laboral.



Les pasa por aceptar esta siuacion de mierda y derrochar en mierdas que les dicen los mass mierda.



dcuartero dijo:


> Este es actualmente es nuestro país.
> 
> Hay una minoría que gana 3000 eur al mes como nuestro colega FeministrodeIzquierdas, y luego está un país quebrado como este con un 40 por ciento de paro juvenil, la peor Universidad de Europa, una clase empresarial deleznable, y unos politicos que ya vemos los resultados, aparte de un ipc oficial del DIEZ por ciento, por ejemplo el PAN de molde del Me encabrona que hace 1 mes valía Un euro y Ahora vale 1,25 eso es un VEINTICINCO DE SUBIDA DE IPC NO? , Ya si con todo, y ya en Abril el IPC será espectacular, por cierto a mi me preocuparía vivir en un país como este con tanta desigualdad social, por cierto FeministrodeIzquierdas a mi me corta el pelo un ingeniero superior industrializados que es cubano, le pagaban 200 eur por eso se vino , amigo yo no quisiera vivir en un país donde cada vez se parece más a una República bananera , así nos va, por cierto yo trabajo dos horas al día y tengo mucho tiempo libre, saludos



Triste realidad, hay que empezar a gritar NO a los GLOBALISTAS GENOCIDAS, no a las politicas tercermundistas Y FUERA INMIGRACION ILEGAL, YA , eso es CLAVE.
Pero ademasde eso hay que cargar contra todo lo publico de la casta que nos cuesta un riñon y nos arruina como nacion.


----------



## REDDY (31 Mar 2022)

No le falta razón.

Lo increíble es la gente que la critica, se vanaglorian de ser esclavos y que les den con el látigo.
Pero bueno, que se va a esperar de un foro donde la mayoría están en contra de un salario mínimo.
Si por muchos de aquí fuera se trabajaría 12 horas diarias por 500 euros al mes.


----------



## pepinox (31 Mar 2022)

Una mujer no puede pretender estar soltera y vivir cómoda.

Lo que le pasa a esa mujer, es de pura justicia. Incluso, poco me parece.


----------



## Risitas (31 Mar 2022)

Hombre en el centro de barcelona ni de coña, tendrá que ir a un barrio pobre multicultural como todos nosotros.


----------



## quilómetro cero (31 Mar 2022)

Hay que trabajar para comer, no para poder tener algo algún día.

No me extraña que haya tantos desertores, si comiendo lentejas todos los días se puede mandar a la mierda la esclavitud de trabajar para nada, pues sería de tontos, con 4 chapuzas o chanchullos ya se sobrevive igual.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Una mujer no puede pretender estar soltera y vivir cómoda.
> 
> Lo que le pasa a esa mujer, es de pura justicia. Incluso, poco me parece.



Yo estoy soltera y vivo cómoda


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (31 Mar 2022)

Menuda hostia se está pegando el capitalismo.


----------



## pepinox (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo estoy soltera y vivo cómoda



Falsas las dos cosas.


----------



## Poseidón (31 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Una mujer no puede pretender estar soltera y vivir cómoda.
> 
> Lo que le pasa a esa mujer, es de pura justicia. Incluso, poco me parece.



Y eso?


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Falsas las dos cosas.



Falsas por qué? Yo tengo una vida más que cómoda. Algún lujo que me doy, pero hago lo que me da la gana


----------



## Tackler (31 Mar 2022)

Yo gano bien (unos 38k) que supongo que a la mayoría le daría para tener una vida normal y cómoda, pero el caso es que analizando mi vida me he acostumbrado tanto a vivir siendo pobre que sigo viviendo como si tuviera 20 años. No tengo coche, no tengo casa (alquiler), no tengo ningún bien salvo ropa y un ordenador. Y el problema es ya psicológico, lo he pasado tan ajustado de pequeño que no necesito nada más para vivir. Estoy ahorrando para comprar casa y cada vez son más caras xD en vez de ahorrar des-ahorro porque la inflación se lo come.


Mi padre con mi edad tenía dos hijos y la casa pagada y trabajando en sitios de mierda sin estudios.


----------



## Derrochaduros (1 Abr 2022)

No se queje tanto que con la vacuna la han acortado 20 años de sufrimiento


----------



## B. Golani (1 Abr 2022)

Con Franco esto no pasaba.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Abr 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Yo gano bien (unos 38k) que supongo que a la mayoría le daría para tener una vida normal y cómoda, pero el caso es que analizando mi vida me he acostumbrado tanto a vivir siendo pobre que sigo viviendo como si tuviera 20 años. No tengo coche, no tengo casa (alquiler), no tengo ningún bien salvo ropa y un ordenador. Y el problema es ya psicológico, lo he pasado tan ajustado de pequeño que no necesito nada más para vivir. Estoy ahorrando para comprar casa y cada vez son más caras xD en vez de ahorrar des-ahorro porque la inflación se lo come.
> 
> 
> Mi padre con mi edad tenía dos hijos y la casa pagada y trabajando en sitios de mierda sin estudios.



Créeme, es mucho mejor tener mentalidad de pobre y vivir como rico, que al revés.

Tú ya estas hecho a todo. Puedes vivir donde y como sea. Los que las van a pasar putas son los príncipes y las princesitas como la del relato.

Pero te doy un consejo: Éste año y el que viene serán buenos para comprar vivienda. Si tienes ahorrado empieza a mirar en subastas, o busca gente desesperada por vender. No compres una vivienda, compra una situación personal. Si escuchas "divorcio" o "herencia entre hermanos" te ha tocado la lotería. Te lo dice uno con cuatro viviendas en propiedad.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Créeme, es mucho mejor tener mentalidad de pobre y vivir como rico, que al revés.



Ojo, aunque eso es en general cierto, yo conozco gente acomodada que por su mentalidad de pobre han perdido muchísimo dinero. No queriendo afrontar inversiones necesarias por racanería, o acumulando enormes sumas en "bancolchón" durante largas temporadas en las que la inflación era altísima.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Abr 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Qué poca empatía, qué es una mujer joder. Qué va a hacer con 1250 euros al mes,? los findes, cenas, viajes, ropa, tapeos, caprichos, eso es lo central, esa mierda que suelta de ser madre y formar una familia a una española, es lo último de lo último que le pasa por la cabeza, pero no tiene cojones de decirlo. Está buscando pardillo, que la saque de la habitación, porque claro, quiere ver escaparates, vida social, terracitas....
> 
> Olvidaos de respuestas masculinas: te vas de la ciudad a un pueblo comunicado por renfe, alquiler de 300, resto para comer y vestir, e incluso algunos hombres pondrían 50 euros al mes en una hucha.



Me he reido la verdad, tanto con tu historia como con el pensamiento del hostión de realidad que se va a pegar la chica.

Yo he visto el futuro de España trabajando fuera, porque las empresas de fuera ya empiezan a importar las maravillosas nuevas técnicas de selección de personal inclusivas, progresivas, y con perpectiva de género, alfabeto, y sentimientos.

Hace años tuve el vomitivo placer de atender un par de ellas, e incluso reciéntemente he sido parte del panel de selección de candidatos, y os digo que esa niña, e imagino muchos aqui, no teneis aún ni los pantalones abrochados para la que os espera.

Cuando yo empecé me hacían dos o tres entrevistas. La de RRHH me preguntaba cosas generales, y luego mi futuro jefe venía con un técnico a "calarme" y ver si me había inventado el CV o verdaderamente sabía. Si sabía, era contratado.

Ahora tienes dos tipos de empresas: Las startups paco de mierda (que algún dia les dedicaré su merececido hilo) y las empresas consagradas perdonavidas. Quiero hablar de las últimas porque las startups suelen duran poco menos alguna entre mil que lo consigue.

En una empresa consagrada te van a hacer mínimo cuatro entrevistas, la mayoría para justificar el sueldo de un par de charos de mierda con las carreras de pintaycolorea. Las mas altivas vienen con "empresariales" (empresariales es para la gente sin entendederas para hacer económicas o una buena carrera técnica con su MBA, se entiende) seguidas muy de cerca por las "psicólogas" (las que no tuvieron entendederas para hacer psiquiatría). Y el 75% de tus posibilidades de colocación dependerá de si le caes en gracia a las charos, o si perteneces al alfabeto (LGBTix12#67%), o si tienes entre las piernas lo adecuado o el color de piel o etnia que mola. Si eres un judeomusulman tranx con velo yo diría que ni tienes que hacer la entrevista.

Y por supuesto, mientras que tú tienes que proporcionar absolútamente toda tu vida laboral (a mi me han llegado a pedir el certificado de la EGB teniendo yo carrera técnicas y un master), desnudando completamente quien eres, hablando de detalles íntimos de tu pasado para ver si tienes los "leadership principles" adecuados, o pidiéndote un 24h que montes un powerpoint de 45m sobre como rescatarías a unos astronautas diseñando tú el transbordador de rescate en autocad mientras dichas charos te preguntan si no te has olvidado de poner tres baños por su hay astronautas no-binarios, o diréctamente un problema que no tiene solución para "ver como piensas", cuando termina la entrevista y no eres seleccionado no puedes ni preguntar el motivo porque es "información confidencial". TOCATE LOS COJONES.

Pero saben que pueden hacerlo porque si no tragas tú ya tragará cualquiera de los otros 800 detrás tuya.

Yo estoy en el otro lado de la mesa y cada vez que me piden que haga una de esas entrevistas a un pobre diablo me dan ganas de llorar, y lo digo totalmente en serio. Es la peor parte de mi trabajo, no por la entrevista en sí, sino porque veo el momento en el que la charo ya ha decidido que va a tumbar al chaval porque llevaba una corbata azul y no morada (ojalá estuviera exagerando, pero no es así). Empatía cero e hijoputez máxima.

Yo ya estoy bien, gracias a dios. Mi curro esta mas o menos asegurado porque hay mucha demanda de lo mio y ya me siento en el otro lado de la mesa, pero cada vez que entrevisto a un chaval siento que me arrancan un pedazo de humanidad. No veo la hora de que mis inversiones me den la seguridad para poder abandonar este mundo empresarial de mierda, que si no fuera por lo que me pagan su puta madre iba a reirle las gracias a esos psicópatas y esas charos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ojo, aunque eso es en general cierto, yo conozco gente acomodada que por su mentalidad de pobre han perdido muchísimo dinero. No queriendo afrontar inversiones necesarias por racanería, o acumulando enormes sumas en "balconchón" durante largas temporadas en las que la inflación era altísima.



Gran aportación, y gracias por la puntualización.

Por mentalidad de pobre me refiero a vivir con lo necesario, no a asumir riesgos calculados. Mi ejemplo clásico: Tengo un telefonito de mierda de hace muchos años. Es un smartphone y le van todas las aplicaciones, pero tiene mas de 7 años. Lo compré bueno en su dia, le puse sus protecciones, y desde entonces.

Diría que cualquiera tiene un teléfono mejor que el mio, como digo que mañana puedo entrar en la tienda de Apple y comprarme 10 del último modelo sin despeinarme. Con mi coche me pasa igual, y con mi ropa igual. No voy hecho un trapo pero vivo con lo justo y necesario.

Y tengo una cartera de valores donde corro riesgos que trato de calcular lo mejor posible. La mentalidad correcta de pobre es tratar de dejar de serlo.


----------



## Expat (1 Abr 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Estos publireportajes del país donde personas muy buenas, muy listas y muy preparadas se quejan de que les va como el culo se repiten más que los hilos Pacoapocalípticos de burbuja.



Lo de lista y preparada no lo dirás por la tia del reportaje. Su curriculum es bastante pobre y su sueldo es por consiguiente el que corresponde a sus estudios.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo estoy en el otro lado de la mesa y cada vez que me piden que haga una de esas entrevistas a un pobre diablo me dan ganas de llorar, y lo digo totalmente en serio. Es la peor parte de mi trabajo, no por la entrevista en sí, sino porque veo el momento en el que la charo ya ha decidido que va a tumbar al chaval porque llevaba una corbata azul y no morada (ojalá estuviera exagerando, pero no es así). Empatía cero e hijoputez máxima.



Es la nueva sociedad igualitaria e inclusiva "de los sentimientos".

Escalofriante testimonio de primera mano.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (1 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> La vida que les habían prometido, dice.
> 
> Pero, quién? Sus padres? El capitalismo? El ministerio de trabajo? La actitud es patética.



Nací en Octubre - sí, será en Octubre - de 1970.

Tuve una infancia miserable: Mi padre abandonó a mi madre con tres hijos, el mayor era yo y tenía 7 años.

Tuve una adolescencia miserable: Tuve que ponerme a trabajar con 15 años porque en mi casa no había dinero, y el hijo de la gran puta de mi padrastro era un borracho que se fundía el salario, tuvimos que mantener a su hijo - que fué el 4º -. Mientras hacía la mili, que por suerte me tocó en Madrid, terminaba mi FP de mierda.

Tuve varias novias. Viví con tres de ellas, y sólo estoy seguro de que me quiso una. La madre de mi hijo me viogenizó después de ver que no podía sacarme más cuartos, y ahora curro por menos de lo que ganaba antes compartiendo piso con extraños.

A mí lo único que me prometieron en la vida es que iba a tener que pelear. Y sigo haciéndolo, porque a fin de cuentas eso es vivir.

Que se vaya la niñata esta a llorarle a su puta madre.

Qué asco de gente, mecagoendiós.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Abr 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Cuando llegas a lo de “joven adulto” cuando la tiparraca tiene 29 años, te das cuenta del problema, y la causa del mismo que empezó 20 años atrás cuando TV, entorno, y sociedad le hicieron creer que con 29 años se es joven, y que hay tiempo de sobra para todo. Hablan de armas de destrucción masiva y piensan en misiles y tal… pero Sexo en Nueva York ha destrozado más vidas


----------



## Dr.Tequila (1 Abr 2022)

Generación infantilizada, sin hacer nada quieren que se lo regalen todo. Nunca ha habido tantas oportunidades como hoy en dia. Lo que pasa que hay que saberse espavilar, moverse, irse si es necesario, pasar por situaciones incomodas, conectar con gente y crecer. Si sigues el camino que sigue todo el mundo y esperas que te lo regalen todo eres un crio iluso. No hay cojones en esta generación victimizada. Niños lloricas de cristal.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (1 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso que dices es la justificación de romper el Contrato Social. Si hay un Contrato Social, un Diseño de la Sociedad (siempre lo hay, y es impuesto), entonces esperas que se cumpla por parte de quienes lo diseñan.
> 
> Es lo que le ha pasado a ella, y no creo que se merezca tanto escarnio. Solo pide dignidad, todavia no se ha enterado de que el Contrato se ha roto y como decia Zappa están retirando el decorado de tu cueva/celda.



Pero qué contrato social ni qué niño muerto, hombre.

Lo único seguro en la vida es que vas a morir. Fiarse de ningún supuesto "contrato social" supone una puerilidad fuera de cualquier registro.

Qué pollas, no te fíes ni de tu puta madre. Conocidos, todos; amigos: Ninguno.

Pero no sé por qué digo esto; nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena...


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Abr 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Que no se preocupe que va a tener compañía, en seguida vais los boomers a ese hoyo también.



No se si iremos. Pero si vamos, será con más lecturas, más cojones y en general más vida que todos vosotros, niñatos de mierda. Haber vivido los 80-90, haberlos disfrutado, nos compensa todo lo demás. Ya me jodería que la estafa covidiana me hubiera pillado con 20 - 30 años de edad. Lo siento por ese pequeño % de chavales que merecen la pena. Pero por el resto, que decir… mundo de mierda merecido mil veces. Generación de mierda Millennial, mundo de mierda. Justicia poética.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Abr 2022)

Estúpido Infinito dijo:


> La pobre chica se acaba de encontrar con el primer "problema" real de su vida, y claro, no está acostumbrada. Seguramente habrá tenido una vida fácil y regalada de puta genérica: carrusel de pollas y viajecitos. Y ahora le toca currar de verdad por un sueldo de mierda.
> 
> JÓDETE REPUTA.
> 
> Algunos llevamos sufriendo desde la infancia.



Las Millennials se van a empotrar contra el Muro como las de nuestra época, pero como han ido de emponderadas y listas, en lugar de llevarse la hostia a los 35-40 se la van a comer antes.

Aún asi, no han conseguido la igualdad con el hombre, porque si fueran hombres, a los 29 años llevarían 25 peleando y sabiendo que nadie regala nada. Son los “privilegios” de tener tranca


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Abr 2022)

Hamazo dijo:


> Pasan dos cosas;
> 
> Primero voto socialismo y progrerio.
> Segundo una tía a esa edad está con el reloj biológico a mil .



Disculpe usted. Antes de leerle me he fijado en su avatar. Denota usted un gusto exquisito.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (1 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Estas asi por que te sale de los cojones y* eres un puto urbanita* y un payaso que se ha dedicado a vaguear porque "no hay de lo que he estudiao".
> Yo tambien he pasado TODAS las crisis esas y nunca me ha faltado trabajo



50.000 pelas costaba alquilar un piso de tres dormitorios / 85 m2 en Vallecas cuando me fuí de casa en 1991.

Yo ganaba, entre salario y horas, unas 125 - 135.000.

¿Me alquilé el piso para mí sólo? NO.

Lo compartí con un chaval, amigo de un amigo, y salíamos a 25 sacos cada uno. La saluc. Y me traía a todas las guarras que era capaz de engañar.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Abr 2022)

cuenta cuento (v2) dijo:


> si estás buena puedes ejercer la prostitución. A los 29 estás a tiempo.



Efectivamente, hay un mercado cautivo que tiene parafilias con viejunas de 29.


----------



## operator (1 Abr 2022)

Te vas a una ciudad mas barata y te pones de peón de barrendero de noches. 
Casi 2000 y nadie te calienta el tarro.

Entiendo la frustración, pero tambien hay que saber ver más allá


----------



## Mastropiero70 (1 Abr 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Machacan a las personas y cuando se quiebran les dicen que son de cristal, entre las críticas del resto de machacaos.
> 
> Vuestro crimen cotidiano.



Siempre hemos estado machacados la inmensa mayoría.

Quien no quiso aprovechar su educación básica - gratuita - para leer algo y tener criterio propio, creyéndose todo lo que le dijeran los medios; es su puto problema.

Estoy más que harto de gente de mi generación con las mismas oportunidades educativas que yo tuve que a día de hoy son analfabetos funcionales. Que sigan con el fútbol y Sálvame; pero luego que no pretendan discutir conmigo acerca de temas de los que no tienen ni puta idea por que "ej que to el mundo tié derecho a opinah".

Señor, llévame pronto; que el cuerpo me pide tierra...


----------



## Mastropiero70 (1 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo nunca he dicho que ganase 3k al mes.
> 
> Lo único que te he preguntado es por tus títulos esos que mencionas tan ufano, por idiomas, y por los años que has trabajado fuera. Y te ha jodido porque te he tumbado el argumento de "uy, tengo muchos estudios pero no gano una puta mierda".
> 
> ...



¿Dónde hay que firmar para eso?


----------



## Chapapote1 (1 Abr 2022)

Y al menos tiene trabajo. Muchos de su generación no los quieren ni para repartir pizzas.


----------



## OYeah (1 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Pero qué contrato social ni qué niño muerto, hombre.
> 
> Lo único seguro en la vida es que vas a morir. Fiarse de ningún supuesto "contrato social" supone una puerilidad fuera de cualquier registro.
> 
> ...




MIRA, FANTASMA!!!! ESAS COSAS SE APRENDEN DE ADULTO PORQUE TUVISMOS LA PUTA DESGRACIA DE TENER UNA EDUCACIÓN SEMIFRANQUISTA, DONDE SE NOS DECIA QUE SER BUENOS Y CUMPLIDORES TIENE RECOMPENSA. Y LAS MUJERES ERAN SERES DE LUZ Y EL MATRIMONIO LO MEJOR DE LO MEJOR.

Y UNA MIERDA QUE NOS COMIMOS TODOS LOS QUE NOS TRAGAMOS TODA ESA MIERDA. 20 AÑOS EN LA ESCUELA PARA QUE TE PONGAN EN EL TURNO DE DIA, QUE CANTABA DYLAN HACE 50 AÑOS. ALLÁ LO VIERON 50 AÑOS ANTES QUE NOSOTROS.

ASI QUE MENOS HUMOS QUE TE METO UNA HOSTIA TE ENCALO, CAPULLO, LA CHICA CREYÓ EN EL SISTEMA PORQUE EN ESPAÑA TODAVIA TENEMOS ALGO DE LA CREENCIA DE QUE EL SISTEMA VELA POR NOSOTROS Y EL BANCO ES NUESTRO AMIGO. ¿LA CULPA? 40 AÑOS DE FRANQUISMO.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> ¿De qué siglo estás hablando?
> Yo era cocinero y antes sí era cierto que trabajabas unos meses, parabas, trabajabas unos meses, parabas... Y te pagaban suficiente para poder hacerlo. Pero con la inmigración masiva que bajó los salarios a menos de la mitad y empeoró las condiciones me quemé para siempre de la hostelería



De la actualidad.

Lo hacemos muchos, ¿eh? De hecho, probablemente vuelva a trabajar como camarero unos meses ahí y levantaré bastante dinero.

Eso que cuentas de la inmigración y que bajaron "a menos de la mitad" te lo estás inventando. Pero bueno: no puedo rebatir algo que alguien se inventa. Sería absurdo.


----------



## Tonimn (1 Abr 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> De la actualidad.
> 
> Lo hacemos muchos, ¿eh? De hecho, probablemente vuelva a trabajar como camarero unos meses ahí y levantaré bastante dinero.
> 
> *Eso que cuentas de la inmigración y que bajaron "a menos de la mitad" te lo estás inventando*. Pero bueno: no puedo rebatir algo que alguien se inventa. Sería absurdo.



ALERTA BULO.
Cerrar el hilo.
Cualquier profesional de verdad de hostelería te puede hablar de lo que ganaba en un verano para todo el año antes de la inmigración


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> ALERTA BULO.
> Cerrar el hilo.



No puedo discutir tu fantasía cuando hace poco dijiste que "no encontrabas empleo" durante ONCE años. Eres un tipo muy tóxico y depresivo con la cara de cemento que alarga su existencia robando a los demás a base de excusas baratas. Un parásito. Ya puedes inventar que los salarios "bajaron a la mitad" y no sé qué narices.

Estás descubierto. No te lo dije el otro día pero te lo digo ahora ; )


----------



## usuario baneado (1 Abr 2022)

1250€ no da para una mierda en la capital,tampoco en extrarradio


----------



## Cicciolino (1 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Siempre hemos estado machacados la inmensa mayoría.
> 
> Quien no quiso aprovechar su educación básica - gratuita - para leer algo y tener criterio propio, creyéndose todo lo que le dijeran los medios; es su puto problema.
> 
> ...



"Oportunidades educativas", pfffffff.

En serio, ¿qué cojones os echan en el agua? La formación se la monta uno A PESAR DEL SISTEMA EDUCATIVO, no en virtud de él.

Si no sabes esto, no puedes saber realmente nada.

Ni has comprendido lo que he dicho en el mensaje que me citas...


----------



## El gostoso (1 Abr 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> "Oportunidades educativas", pfffffff.
> 
> En serio, ¿qué cojones os echan en el agua? La formación se la monta uno A PESAR DEL SISTEMA EDUCATIVO, no en virtud de él.
> 
> ...



Mi ciccio rompiendo cráneos como siempre


----------



## Mastropiero70 (1 Abr 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> "Oportunidades educativas", pfffffff.
> 
> En serio, ¿qué cojones os echan en el agua? La formación se la monta uno A PESAR DEL SISTEMA EDUCATIVO, no en virtud de él.
> 
> ...



Anda a tomar por culo. Yo tuve profesores que me enseñaron a pensar por mí mismo.

Lamento que que no fuese tu caso.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (1 Abr 2022)

¿Tú crees que con lo que yo conozco de este país se puede esperar algo de él? ¿O a lo mejor crees que los que habéis nacido después que yo tenéis alguna clase de iluminación que os capacita para entender mejor cómo funciona esta mierda de país?

De verdad algunas veces me dan ganas de chinarme las venas....


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Abr 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Las órdenes son las de crear un clima de tristeza. El miedo y la depresión llegan solos.
> Y es que la tristeza hace que la gente piense peor, que no busquen soluciones y si lo hacen les sea más difícil encontrarlas.
> Si la gente no viviera en ese clima, las calles estarían abarrotadas de gente clamando justicia por lo que se está haciendo con la sociedad.



Muy buen post, además de que empieza a estar mal visto reírse abiertamente a carcajadas, es como si todos tuviéramos que estar de luto por cojones porque hay una situación de crisis.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (2 Abr 2022)

ari


OYeah dijo:


> MIRA, FANTASMA!!!! ESAS COSAS SE APRENDEN DE ADULTO PORQUE TUVISMOS LA PUTA DESGRACIA DE TENER UNA EDUCACIÓN SEMIFRANQUISTA, DONDE SE NOS DECIA QUE SER BUENOS Y CUMPLIDORES TIENE RECOMPENSA. Y LAS MUJERES ERAN SERES DE LUZ Y EL MATRIMONIO LO MEJOR DE LO MEJOR.
> 
> Y UNA MIERDA QUE NOS COMIMOS TODOS LOS QUE NOS TRAGAMOS TODA ESA MIERDA. 20 AÑOS EN LA ESCUELA PARA QUE TE PONGAN EN EL TURNO DE DIA, QUE CANTABA DYLAN HACE 50 AÑOS. ALLÁ LO VIERON 50 AÑOS ANTES QUE NOSOTROS.
> 
> ASI QUE MENOS HUMOS QUE TE METO UNA HOSTIA TE ENCALO, CAPULLO, LA CHICA CREYÓ tiaEN EL SISTEMA PORQUE EN ESPAÑA TODAVIA TENEMOS ALGO DE LA CREENCIA DE QUE EL SISTEMA VELA POR NOSOTROS Y EL BANCO ES NUESTRO AMIGO. ¿LA CULPA? 40 AÑOS DE FRANQUISMO.



Maricas chillonas como tú me comen los cojones. Soy oficial de fábrica, si ves mis manos te cagas las patas abajo: Te doy un hostión como un pan gallego.
Yo me crié en un colegio de frailes en el puente de Vallecas. Si tú no tienes la suficiente inteligencia para separar el grano de la paja, es tu problema; subnormal de los cojones.

¿Que me metes una hostia que me encalas? Mira, charrán; contigo no tengo ni para empezar. Te arrimo una hostia, y vas a pasar tres días cagando dientes...


----------



## Mastropiero70 (2 Abr 2022)

Eres libre cuando no esperas nada de nadie.

Esta lección es gratis... Y muy valiosa.

Salud.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (2 Abr 2022)

Au contraire. Cuanto menos esperas de los demás, menos te decepcionan.

Me estoy haciendo viejo y ya no pienso con la polla. Eso hace una gran diferencia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Abr 2022)

PARA TODA LA CRISTALADA
PARA SOÑAR CON OTRAS REALIDADES QUE QUIZAS EXISTIERON




11:02 p. m. · 31 mar. 2022·Archillect





tartaros​502​672​112​433​





TIMESTAMP DE ARCHI
502​


----------



## Mastropiero70 (2 Abr 2022)

Menos currar o revolverse contra el poder, cualquier cosa.

A veces dudo que pertenezcamos a la misma especie.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Anda a tomar por culo. Yo tuve profesores que me enseñaron a pensar por mí mismo.
> 
> Lamento que que no fuese tu caso.



Te "enseñaron a pensar por ti mismo", jojojo, todo dicho...

Fin de la cita.


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Abr 2022)

Bórralo, @Vellocina, y no te olvides de usar la escobilla, plis.


----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> MIRA, FANTASMA!!!! ESAS COSAS SE APRENDEN DE ADULTO PORQUE TUVISMOS LA PUTA DESGRACIA DE TENER UNA EDUCACIÓN SEMIFRANQUISTA, DONDE SE NOS DECIA QUE SER BUENOS Y CUMPLIDORES TIENE RECOMPENSA. Y LAS MUJERES ERAN SERES DE LUZ Y EL MATRIMONIO LO MEJOR DE LO MEJOR.
> 
> Y UNA MIERDA QUE NOS COMIMOS TODOS LOS QUE NOS TRAGAMOS TODA ESA MIERDA. 20 AÑOS EN LA ESCUELA PARA QUE TE PONGAN EN EL TURNO DE DIA, QUE CANTABA DYLAN HACE 50 AÑOS. ALLÁ LO VIERON 50 AÑOS ANTES QUE NOSOTROS.
> 
> ASI QUE MENOS HUMOS QUE TE METO UNA HOSTIA TE ENCALO, CAPULLO, LA CHICA CREYÓ EN EL SISTEMA PORQUE EN ESPAÑA TODAVIA TENEMOS ALGO DE LA CREENCIA DE QUE EL SISTEMA VELA POR NOSOTROS Y EL BANCO ES NUESTRO AMIGO. ¿LA CULPA? 40 AÑOS DE FRANQUISMO.



Estás totalmente equivocado. La supuesta modernidad tras el franquismo. Aunque empezó a introducirse a última hora del franquismo.
Las mujeres estaban supeditadas al hombre y este tenía que actuar con ellas como si fueran crías.
La experiencia de muestra que por más inteligente que sea una mujer su nivel de madurez casi toda su vida hace que esta forma de actuar sea la mejor.
Eso a parte de que se les inclucaban valores familiares, morales, etc...


----------



## el ejpertoc (2 Abr 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



Conforme avanza el nuevo orden comunista masonico mundial más miseria va a ver esta mujer a su alrededor.

Seguro que a la hora de votar voto a podemos o socialistas, o lo que es aún peor a cualquier partido independentista catalán. Seguro que esta mujer es una fiel defensora de las medidas covid, seguro que aplaudido a las 8 de la tarde desde su balcón, en la guerra de Rusia Ucrania el malo malísimo es Putin. Y por supuesto no vamos a mencionar lo que opina sobre la ley de violencia de género el feminismo el machismo y toda esa basura.... Pero ahora la princesa se da cuenta de que la vida es una puta mierda y que nos tienen manipulados y no comprende cómo ha podido ser tan inútil de no haber abierto los ojos hace tiempo


----------



## Tonimn (2 Abr 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No puedo discutir tu fantasía cuando hace poco dijiste que "no encontrabas empleo" durante ONCE años. Eres un tipo muy tóxico y depresivo con la cara de cemento que alarga su existencia robando a los demás a base de excusas baratas. Un parásito. Ya puedes inventar que los salarios "bajaron a la mitad" y no sé qué narices.
> 
> Estás descubierto. No te lo dije el otro día pero te lo digo ahora ; )




Eso que llamas "trabajar" es someterse a una brutal tortura ¿eres empresario hostelero camuflado por casualidad? 
Que dejara el infra mundo de las cocinas no quiere decir que no siga hablando con quienes coincidí en trabajos y formaciones. 
Ahora me vienes con que es mentira lo de las pésimas condiciones en hostelería y todo es fruto de mi imaginación y todos los que como yo han salido quemadísimos de la profesión son amigos imaginarios y los que siguen trabajando mienten, claro. 
Bueno, te hablo de España, si me hablas de otros países depende


----------



## Woden (2 Abr 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Al final va a resultar que estos tipos eran unos visionarios:



Lo eran.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Abr 2022)

HarryHeller dijo:


> Esta tía se creía (más bien sigue creyendo) que por nacimiento ya tenía derecho a una determinada vida, derecho a que todo fuera como la seda, que la iban (¿quién?¿el gobierno, ese nuevo "sino" que ha reemplazado al antiguo "los dioses"?) a llevar de la mano, que podía hacer lo que quisiese y luego mágicamente alguien (otra vez el gobierno, los dioses) iba a hacer que apareciera de la nada un trabajo acorde, que por el mero hecho de desear algo ya tiene derecho a tenerlo, que alguien (otra vez) cuida de ella.
> 
> La realidad es que en la vida por el hecho de nacer solo tienes los derechos esenciales (que no te maten, por ejemplo). Que nadie cuida de ti, que te puedes comer una buena mierda, que no hay garantías, que todo está en riesgo, mayor o menor, pero en riesgo, que soñar por si solo no es suficiente (de hecho, apenas es nada), que el gobierno va a la suya, que ese paternalismo que como ser infantilizado buscas no es viable, que puedes ganar o perder, o no jugar siquiera si no tienes huevos para hacerlo. Que si no vas tú a por ello, no esperes que "ellos" te lo traigan, que si no lo has conseguido tú, no lo tendrás. Y lo mejor: que no hay nada de malo en ello. La muerte te mira por encima del hombro, y no sabes cuando te va a reclamar, y hasta entonces eres tú y tu aventura. Deja de llorar, puto bicho patético, que hasta una cucaracha le echa más arrojo que tú, seguramente porque no espera que nadie venga a apoyarla en sus sueños, ni aunque las cucarachas soñasen.
> 
> ...



Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro. MIS DIEZ.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Abr 2022)

Faltan los dos más importantes:
7. echarle huevos
8. esforzarse


----------



## Tonimn (2 Abr 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No puedo discutir tu fantasía cuando hace poco dijiste que "no encontrabas empleo" durante ONCE años. Eres un tipo muy tóxico y depresivo con la cara de cemento que alarga su existencia robando a los demás a base de excusas baratas. Un parásito. Ya puedes inventar que los salarios "bajaron a la mitad" y no sé qué narices.
> 
> Estás descubierto. No te lo dije el otro día pero te lo digo ahora ; )



Yo hablo como profesional de hostelería, no como mero transportista de bebidas y platos que aterriza ahí de casualidad.

No encontraba empleo, lo que tú llamas "trabajo" es una brutal tortura de la que salí a tiempo antes de acabar muerto prematuramente o con amputaciones motivadas por excesiva fatiga, como le pasó a varios ex colegas.

Y no, no es fácil abandonar una profesión y encontrar otra.Al menos para quienes no somos perfil socializar ni puedo levantar peso.

Y que haya huido del infra mundo de las cocinas no quiere decir que no siga en contacto con muchos ex compañeros de profesión y formaciones.

Me vienes diciendo que todos son amigos imaginarios y lo de que se pasó de ganar en un verano lo de todo un año a sueldos de menos de la mitad me lo imagino, y que eso de estar a más de 40 grados siempre de pie y negándose a ventilar las cocinas, contratos de ayudante de cocina adelantado siendo cocinero, jornadas de más de 50 horas semanales, etc... es todo de mi imaginación, claro.

Por cierto, en un restaurante Michelin que trabajé en LinkedIn en la misma fecha aparecen 21 trabajadores falsos, únicamente figuran 2 reales que coincidieron conmigo.

Hablo de España, si me hablas de otros países depende.

¿Y qué es lo que robo? Aclara eso, me estás llamando ladrón ¿por?


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Yo hablo como profesional de hostelería, no como mero transportista de bebidas y platos que aterriza ahí de casualidad.
> 
> No encontraba empleo, lo que tú llamas "trabajo" es una brutal tortura de la que salí a tiempo antes de acabar muerto prematuramente o con amputaciones motivadas por excesiva fatiga, como le pasó a varios ex colegas.
> 
> ...



España es puto país de mierda.
En otros países pe Francia el SEPE te hace cursos gratuitos y te contrata una empresa
Aquí como tengas más de 40 años lo tienes jodido y más si eres hombre eso sí que es una tragedia.
Parece como q con 40 años no pudieras aprender o fueras subnormal.
Hasta q te das cuenta y lo he verificado con funcis que en España el negocio son los inmis o personas en exclusión o refugiados
En ese grupo te puede encontrar como excluido a un colombiano que tiene casa tierras y dinero en su país pero se viene a españa y lo tiene todo.
Y son un negocio para las empresa que cobran una pasta por ellos.
En Francia pe le pregunta cómo ha acabado allí si tiene dinero para un viaje pues tiene medios no?.
Si tienes estudios es que tienes medios no?.
Aquí yo lo he visto venir vestido bien y colocarle en una empresa pública por ser de exclusion cuando cantaba q tenia dinero.
Lo saben pero miran para otro lado 
Ahora como esos inmis tienen competencia pues ahora votan vox jajaa eso lo.he oído yo de venezolanos y colombianos que España debería restringir la inmigración pq hay muchos en España jajaa y q no están dispuestos a pagar a vagos sean inmis o españoles.


----------



## Turgot (2 Abr 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Seguro que a la hora de votar voto a podemos o socialistas, o lo que es aún peor a cualquier partido independentista catalán. Seguro que esta mujer es una fiel defensora de las medidas covid, seguro que aplaudido a las 8 de la tarde desde su balcón, en la guerra de Rusia Ucrania el malo malísimo es Putin. Y por supuesto no vamos a mencionar lo que opina sobre la ley de violencia de género el feminismo el machismo y toda esa basura....



¿Te lo han chivado las voces en tu cabeza, pedazo de escoria?


----------



## Tonimn (2 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> España es puto país de mierda.
> En otros países pe Francia el SEPE te hace cursos gratuitos y te contrata una empresa
> Aquí como tengas más de 40 años lo tienes jodido y más si eres hombre eso sí que es una tragedia.
> Parece como q con 40 años no pudieras aprender o fueras subnormal.
> ...



Yo estoy en exclusión social. Llevó años, primero investigan qué familiares tienes, lo primero que preguntan es si tienes padres o tíos o hermanos...

Los que llegan siempre lo hacen diciendo que no tienen nada y hablan únicamente de lo que tienen aquí.

Aunque para muchas prestaciones tienen más en cuenta los ingresos que las propiedades y ahorros.

La culpa es de los requisitos para las prestaciones. 
En ninguna dice nada de nacionalidad, de hecho, es algo totalmente indiferente.
Y en muchas hay requisitos tan estúpidos por el que te las pueden denegar aunque cumplas todos los demás requisitos, como el de no poder trabajar aunque lo hagas solo los domingos, o el de no poder pasar de unos 8000€/año dos adultos pero permiten pasar de 23000€/año si hay algún menor aunque los segundos tengan propiedades y muchísimo más diinero en el banco y los primeros no tengan ni 10€ ni propiedad.

Los que se llevan casi todos los empleos subvencionados son los menores de 30 años, colectivo prioritario para bloquear pensiones a los de más de 40 años.

Hace décadas aquí hacías cursos para parados y luego trabajabas Yo conseguí así varios trabajos eso se extinguió


----------



## el ejpertoc (2 Abr 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Te lo han chivado las voces en tu cabeza, *pedazo de escoria*?



Argumenta un poco más el por qué del adjetivo calificativo!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> MIRA, FANTASMA!!!! ESAS COSAS SE APRENDEN DE ADULTO PORQUE TUVISMOS LA PUTA DESGRACIA DE TENER UNA EDUCACIÓN SEMIFRANQUISTA, DONDE SE NOS DECIA QUE SER BUENOS Y CUMPLIDORES TIENE RECOMPENSA. Y LAS MUJERES ERAN SERES DE LUZ Y EL MATRIMONIO LO MEJOR DE LO MEJOR.
> 
> Y UNA MIERDA QUE NOS COMIMOS TODOS LOS QUE NOS TRAGAMOS TODA ESA MIERDA. 20 AÑOS EN LA ESCUELA PARA QUE TE PONGAN EN EL TURNO DE DIA, QUE CANTABA DYLAN HACE 50 AÑOS. ALLÁ LO VIERON 50 AÑOS ANTES QUE NOSOTROS.
> 
> ASI QUE MENOS HUMOS QUE TE METO UNA HOSTIA TE ENCALO, CAPULLO, LA CHICA CREYÓ EN EL SISTEMA PORQUE EN ESPAÑA TODAVIA TENEMOS ALGO DE LA CREENCIA DE QUE EL SISTEMA VELA POR NOSOTROS Y EL BANCO ES NUESTRO AMIGO. ¿LA CULPA? 40 AÑOS DE FRANQUISMO.



40 años de franquismo en 2022 y con el caudillo hace 47 bajo tierra. Claro que sí.


----------



## Woden (2 Abr 2022)

La culpa es de Franco. La culpa es del Covid. La culpa es de Putin. Luego será de los aliens… todo para no asumir que la culpa es de los rojos de mierda que han destruido la civilización occidental desde dentro.


----------



## Gubelkian (2 Abr 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



no falla. Siempre sale “una joven” que llora.

No es un hombre porque se ríen de él.

Con todo hay una frase que es cierta y da en el clavo:

_y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos_

En efecto: a nadie le importa una puta mierda. Porque a los langostas, a los funcionarios o a los bien posicionados les importa una puta mierda porque, como todo el mundo, tienen ya sus propios problemas.

Y es normal, porque seguramente a ella le importarán una puta mierda los problemas de otros.

Asi que ya sabe: que no espere a que a nadie le importe. Que monte un grupo terrorista y asesine a unos 1000 políticos y policía. Por los antecedentes disponibles, llegarán a un acuerdo.

Pero que no espere que nadie venga a arreglarle la papeleta


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (2 Abr 2022)

La roja esa que ha escrito la carta ahora pide que el resto le paguemos su "derecho a ser feliz".

Esta gentuza llorica y psicópata es la que luego vota a la pesoe criminal y genocida.


----------



## Tackler (2 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> 50.000 pelas costaba alquilar un piso de tres dormitorios / 85 m2 en Vallecas cuando me fuí de casa en 1991.
> 
> Yo ganaba, entre salario y horas, unas 125 - 135.000.
> 
> ...



Comenta en qué calle para ponerme en contexto y pasar por allí a ver si todavía huele a lujuria


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> no falla. Siempre sale “una joven” que llora.
> 
> No es un hombre porque se ríen de él.
> 
> ...



Es más, estoy seguro que ha votado a izmierda siempre que ha podido, ha defendido el feminazismo y el lgtbqewldksdlksaldsadslslddimo, se ha manifestado por las leyes educativas de la derecha y al lado de Ugt, CCOO, ha defendido las subidas de impuestos y las entradas de ilegales y sus pagitas,... A tomar por culo hombre ya.


----------



## Expat (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es más, estoy seguro que ha votado a izmierda siempre que ha podido, ha defendido el feminazismo y el lgtbqewldksdlksaldsadslslddimo, se ha manifestado por las leyes educativas de la derecha y al lado de Ugt, CCOO, ha defendido las subidas de impuestos y las entradas de ilegales y sus pagitas,... A tomar por culo hombre ya.



Pues no vas mal encaminado. En su Linkedin pone que es delegada de igualdad en la empresa en la que trabaja. Que vaya a reclamarle a Irene Montero un puesto en su ministerio.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (2 Abr 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Eso que llamas "trabajar" es someterse a una brutal tortura ¿eres empresario hostelero camuflado por casualidad?
> Que dejara el infra mundo de las cocinas no quiere decir que no siga hablando con quienes coincidí en trabajos y formaciones.
> Ahora me vienes con que es mentira lo de las pésimas condiciones en hostelería y todo es fruto de mi imaginación y todos los que como yo han salido quemadísimos de la profesión son amigos imaginarios y los que siguen trabajando mienten, claro.
> Bueno, te hablo de España, si me hablas de otros países depende



No me interesa lo que tengas que decir.

Sólo sé que durante once años te estuvimos pagando la comida los demás. Eres un hijo de puta con la cara de cemento. Un socialista, vaya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Basta con entrar a su Linkedin.


----------



## Turgot (2 Abr 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Argumenta un poco más el por qué del adjetivo calificativo!



Por pintar a una persona como todo lo que odias sin conocerla


----------



## notorius.burbujo (2 Abr 2022)

*A ejercer !!!*


----------



## Tonimn (2 Abr 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sólo sé que durante once años te estuvimos pagando la comida los demás. Eres un hijo de puta con la cara de cemento. Un socialista, vaya.



¿Que me pagaron qué? ¿socialista yo? Vale, no existes, eres un bot.


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (2 Abr 2022)

De Copas dijo:


> Han hecho viral (como se dice ahora) una carta a Lo País de una joven de 29 años porque no sé con qué tipo de vida Disney soñó y se ha encontrado la realidad:
> 
> _Hoy a mis 29 años vivo sin posibilidades. No me malinterpreten: tengo estudios, experiencia laboral, actualmente trabajo (aunque no llego ni para vivir sola ni alquilar una habitación), pero mis posibilidades de vivir son nulas. Estoy condenada a ver cómo la vida pasa inexorablemente segundo a segundo, día a día sin conseguir nada más que añadir un tachón al calendario. Mis ojos son un recuerdo lejano que antes no cesaban de brillar con fuerza y esperanza, ahora están hinchados de llorar y ver como no son los únicos en perder la vida que tanto les habían prometido cuando eran niños. Todos nosotros (los jóvenes adultos) estamos viendo cómo la vida se nos escapa y a nadie parece importarle que estemos obligados a trabajar 13 horas al día por un salario que no sube de los 15.000 euros anuales por más que lo pidamos, que no tengamos posibilidades de emancipación, de ser madres y padres, de vivir. Es una enfermedad que acongoja a la sociedad y todo el mundo hace oídos sordos y aparta la mirada, supongo que así es más fácil._
> 
> ...



sipingui qui isi is mis ficil


----------



## Tackler (2 Abr 2022)

Que aprenda en que la vida hay que esforzarse, no sirve solo con las carreras de pinta y colorea y tenerlo todo a mano.

Yo empecé a trabajar con 17 y no tuve un puto verano libre hasta los 29.

Empecé la universidad con 18 recién cumplidos sin ayuda familiar y con alguna beca, en todos los veranos a trabajar prácticamente 25 días al mes y a pleno sol (julio-agosto-septiembre) teniendo que ir a exámenes finales de la univ a primeros de julio pidiendo días mientras mis compañeros disfrutaban del verano y vacaciones yo a trabajar. Luego acabe la universidad, no me comí un colín y como vengo de sitio con mucho paro solo podia trabajar en verano, y en vez de tocarme los cojones me iba al extranjero: UK porque es el único idioma que dominaba algo PARA TRABAJAR y mientras opositaba también viviendo en un cuartucho de mala muerte con gente de otras nacionalidades nada de españoles. Cuando eran los exámenes me volvía a España y en verano volvía para TRABAJAR porque suspendía la oposición y así estuve 4 putos años y cambiando de compañeros cada año en UK y volviendo para las opos y para verano. A los 29 me saqué la oposición y ese fue el último verano que trabajé ya que en los siguientes siempre tengo un mes de vacaciones mínimo, así que si, mi primer verano de vacaciones una vez que cumplí los 17 años fue con 30 años. 13 veranos sin tener una semana de vacaciones en verano. Pero si, a llorar que me lo han prometido todo.


----------



## el ejpertoc (2 Abr 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Por pintar a una persona como todo lo que odias sin conocerla



Si la conozco. Es el estereotipo de persona que es igual que tú, una borrego. De nada.


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Abr 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> No se si iremos. Pero si vamos, será con más lecturas, más cojones y en general más vida que todos vosotros, niñatos de mierda. Haber vivido los 80-90, haberlos disfrutado, nos compensa todo lo demás. Ya me jodería que la estafa covidiana me hubiera pillado con 20 - 30 años de edad. Lo siento por ese pequeño % de chavales que merecen la pena. Pero por el resto, que decir… mundo de mierda merecido mil veces. Generación de mierda Millennial, mundo de mierda. Justicia poética.



Tu generación es la que ha arramplado con todo, justicia poetica será cuando os llegue lo vuestro, que llegará, y cuando lo haga, intentaré no disfrutarlo demasiado para no acumular juicio para mi, me va a costar.


----------



## corolaria (2 Abr 2022)

Yo no quiero que la juventud se coma una posguerra y los años del hambre posteriores.
Yo no quiero que la juventud tenga que olvidarse de que es jóven y tenga que estar trabajando de sol a sol por una miseria.
Yo no quiero que la juventud se tenga que ir lejos de su familia y sus amigos para poder tener una vida digna y un mínimo de futuro.
Yo no quiero que la juventud trabaje por un cuenco de arroz con Netflix sin saber qué va a ser de ellos dentro de un año.
Yo no quiero un país lleno de perros ignorantes y envidiosos más preocupados por pisar al de al lado que por defender sus derechos como persona, trabajador y ciudadano.

Así que reclamar el derecho a un futuro y una vida digna en pleno siglo XXI me parece de lo más lógico y sensato.
Es lo mínimo para alguien que no se considera un esclavo recién salido del siglo XIX, que es a donde nos están volviendo a llevar.

Que hay que luchar por ello, desde luego, pero no arrastrando carros como los bueyes de los que hablaba Miguel Hernández.


Veo en este hilo mucho cainismo y mucho "que se jodan y se aguanten como yo me he tenido que joder y aguantar".


----------



## Lian (2 Abr 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Yo no quiero que la juventud se coma una posguerra y los años del hambre posteriores.
> Yo no quiero que la juventud tenga que olvidarse de que es jóven y tenga que estar trabajando de sol a sol por una miseria.
> Yo no quiero que la juventud se tenga que ir lejos de su familia y sus amigos para poder tener una vida digna y un mínimo de futuro.
> Yo no quiero que la juventud trabaje por un cuenco de arroz con Netflix sin saber qué va a ser de ellos dentro de un año.
> ...



Todo lo que dices es importante, pero eso remarcado en negrita diría que es lo mas crucial para que esta sociedad avance en la dirección correcta y se consigan cambios, porque hasta ahora se está haciendo justo al revés.


----------



## W.Morgan (3 Abr 2022)

Sip.

¿Eres Forofgold?


----------



## hartman (3 Abr 2022)

cosas chulisimas.


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (3 Abr 2022)

Muy derrotista, esta generación lo tiene crudo en lo económico, es cierto, y las venideras lo tendrán peor.

Pero si es incapaz de luchar lo único garantizado es que seguirá en la misma situación. 

Me da algo de pena toda esa generación porque han sido engañados por sus padres, profesores y medios desde el día uno vendiéndoles un mundo "Disney" de abundancia, facilidades y amor, pero no puedo empatizar con la gente que es incapaz de intentar solucionar sus problemas y luchar por ellos mismos.

Si al final del camino lo mejor que pueden decir de ti es que lo has intentado y has luchado hasta el final, será suficiente.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (3 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Basta con entrar a su Linkedin.



Basta con mirar su Instagram.
No comparto las críticas del hilo hacia esta tía porque habla de un problema SOCIAL que afecta a toda la juventud, pero después de ver su redsocial, creo que hasta habéis estado más blandos de lo habitual. Ella es charo full equip.

Me pongo su foto de avatar!!

Laramona Pechugona (@silvia_fernandez_belmonte) • Fotos y videos de Instagram


----------



## Mastropiero70 (3 Abr 2022)

Me estoy comiendo un take away.

Con cuchillo y tenedor.

El cuchillo es de campo. Buen acero. No mide menos de 25 cm.

Venga, que os jodan.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Abr 2022)

Pongo esto aquí porque no se donde ponerlo, pero me pareció sorprendente oír a una protocharo, hablando con una vieja. Esto en el lapso a que esperaba que un semáforo cbiara de color. Decía que ganaba más limpiando casas que trabajando en la oficina. Además de que la oficina le exige transporte que en casas es mucho menor y el horario era más flexible en las casas. Empezó para sacarse un extra y estaba planteándose pasar de la oficina para siempre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Pongo esto aquí porque no se donde ponerlo, pero me pareció sorprendente oír a una protocharo, hablando con una vieja. Esto en el lapso a que esperaba que un semáforo cbiara de color. Decía que ganaba más limpiando casas que trabajando en la oficina. Además de que la oficina le exige transporte que en casas es mucho menor y el horario era más flexible en las casas. Empezó para sacarse un extra y estaba planteándose pasar de la oficina para siempre.



Eso mismo pienso yo todos los días. Veo todos los días a los limpiadores de mi centro y los veo tranquilos, trabajando a su rollo, con sus auriculares y sin aguantar gilipollas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Que aprenda en que la vida hay que esforzarse, no sirve solo con las carreras de pinta y colorea y tenerlo todo a mano.
> 
> Yo empecé a trabajar con 17 y no tuve un puto verano libre hasta los 29.
> 
> Empecé la universidad con 18 recién cumplidos sin ayuda familiar y con alguna beca, en todos los veranos a trabajar prácticamente 25 días al mes y a pleno sol (julio-agosto-septiembre) teniendo que ir a exámenes finales de la univ a primeros de julio pidiendo días mientras mis compañeros disfrutaban del verano y vacaciones yo a trabajar. Luego acabe la universidad, no me comí un colín y como vengo de sitio con mucho paro solo podia trabajar en verano, y en vez de tocarme los cojones me iba al extranjero: UK porque es el único idioma que dominaba algo PARA TRABAJAR y mientras opositaba también viviendo en un cuartucho de mala muerte con gente de otras nacionalidades nada de españoles. Cuando eran los exámenes me volvía a España y en verano volvía para TRABAJAR porque suspendía la oposición y así estuve 4 putos años y cambiando de compañeros cada año en UK y volviendo para las opos y para verano. A los 29 me saqué la oposición y ese fue el último verano que trabajé ya que en los siguientes siempre tengo un mes de vacaciones mínimo, así que si, mi primer verano de vacaciones una vez que cumplí los 17 años fue con 30 años. 13 veranos sin tener una semana de vacaciones en verano. Pero si, a llorar que me lo han prometido todo.



Me he sentido totalmente identificado.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Abr 2022)

Una cosa, aunque no sea 100% el tema del hilo, pero sí está relacionado:

Yo puedo entender que la gente prolongue un poco su adolescencia hasta cierta edad. Pero: no se cansan de ser eternos adolescentes? No sé, dejar de ser obsesivos de las saliditas (se deprimen por un finde en casa) y empezar a pensar en otras cosas y en avanzar. Hablo incluso de gente de 35 palos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> Basta con mirar su Instagram.
> No comparto las críticas del hilo hacia esta tía porque habla de un problema SOCIAL que afecta a toda la juventud, pero después de ver su redsocial, creo que hasta habéis estado más blandos de lo habitual. Ella es charo full equip.
> 
> Me pongo su foto de avatar!!
> ...



Empieza a trabajar a las 10 y se queja. Por lo menos puede dormir. Si empezara a trabajar a las 8 como media España se pega un tiro.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (4 Abr 2022)

Necesita más resilencia


----------



## Tackler (4 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Empieza a trabajar a las 10 y se queja. Por lo menos puede dormir. Si empezara a trabajar a las 8 como media España se pega un tiro.



A las 8 el que tiene suerte yo entro a las 6 y al menos no me como atascos en Madrid (punto positivo) pero luego padezco el mal español de que la gente no se acuesta y la tele a 1000 y me cuesta dormir temprano porque hay demasiada vida en los pisos paco y paredes de papel


----------



## XRL (4 Abr 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Yo tengo 24 y en paro vivo en San Javier,Morucia tarde o temprano saldré con la armadura del Kendo y el Bokken



carnet de carretillero y te metes a meses a fábricas


----------



## El gostoso (4 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> Nací en Octubre - sí, será en Octubre - de 1970.
> 
> Tuve una infancia miserable: Mi padre abandonó a mi madre con tres hijos, el mayor era yo y tenía 7 años.
> 
> ...



Cuéntanos más, que pasó con la que te quería y l crío que tal va?


----------



## chicken (4 Abr 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> que disfrute lo votado



Una frase muy típica de las decenas de peperos vergonzantes que hay en este foro, los típicos que nunca dicen que el PP es maravilloso y estupendo, pero no le harían ascos a tener como presidente del Gobierno a Frijolito o Nocilla.


----------

